# [FREEBIE] Asus engtx580 dcii/2dis/1536md5



## adizz

Inb4200pluspages.

First!

TY.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Wow...............









Very generouse of you to give a card of this stature away to the community.

You can count me in

Thanks


----------



## RJacobs28

Where's the catch? You must have cash burning a hole in your pocket mate! Good on ya though.


----------



## NFL

You better believe I'm in for this one!!!!

Direct CUII, here I come!!!!


----------



## Motive

That would be awesome to put in my brothers computer I'm building. He's going to be home from Iraq in 3 weeks.


----------



## experience333

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG DUDE

I WANT SLI

YOU WANT TO HEAR IT AGAIN?

I WANT SLI!

JESUS CHRIST ILL FOLD FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE IF I HAVE TO

Ok I calm down now...


----------



## Ghilly

Awesome offer dude count me in. :0


----------



## PiEownz

Oh wow! A really huge freebie, this is going to be great in my system if i win! I'm going to join! You should really give it to those who need it (not for people who already have a 580)


----------



## Dar_T

Wut? Free 580? Hellz yah!


----------



## fluxlite

Totally in!

Very very generous of you - respect!.


----------



## vanarnam

i solemnly swear to fold the #%^% out of it.


----------



## Thi3p

Omg golly goodness gosh! I'm in please!

Sorry to hear about your mother
It's never easy to lose a loved one


----------



## FlamingMidget

Wow! THAT'S VERY GENEROUS! I hope I win, or at least someone who needs a graphical upgrade as bad as I do









Sorry to hear about your mother mate


----------



## morgofborg

Wow thanks man. In!


----------



## fstop

Wow. I'm in


----------



## fr0st.

One of my 580's just died and Galaxy look shaky on replacing it. It was a sad day for all. Come on random generator, I need this to pick me up after my exams ^^;


----------



## GMcDougal

Major props to you sir for giving such a nice card away! I'm in!


----------



## ChaosAD

You must be kidding right? But just in case you are serius count me in for this extreme offer. And i was considering a gfx upgrade at christmass. Maybe santa will come earlier this year, who kknows!


----------



## Juliancahillane

HOLY MOLEY

I especially enjoy getting stuff for free, one man`s garbage is another man`s treasure









Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## nagle3092

I have a feeling this thread will get VERY full VERY fast....

Thanks for the chance though man.









Sorry about your mom man, its really a great thing that your doing though for the community. I'm sure she would be proud.


----------



## Keyan

In in in in if I get this I will gift it to my brother so he can have SLI for christmas!!

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## irwintan27

You must be really rich! Anyway thanks for the giveaway! Im In!


----------



## Grobinov

Can't really pass a freebie like this... I'm in for the chance


----------



## CocoCrunch

Wow, this is an awesome giveaway! Thanks for the giveaway and I hope the random number generator picks me. Thanks for the chance to win an awesome graphic card.


----------



## specialk2hz

That is an insanely nice thing to do for OCN. I'm a fairly new member but I think I have the minimum amount of posts needed. LET'S GO RANDOM NUMBER GENERATOR PICK ME!


----------



## ritchwell

Oh wow this is probalby the best I have seen for a giveway since being a member, im very interested in this so i can sli my other gtx580. Thanks


----------



## AliceInChains

Wow, Count me in. Id love a 580 for my other rig. RIght now using a 8800gt to power a 1920x1200p monitor.


----------



## Mhill2029

Very generous of you mate, count me in the drawing. My brother would benefit from such a GPU as he doesn't have the budget for such luxuries.

Again, very generous of you.


----------



## venomblade

Wow you're amazing, thanks for the opportunity, this'll be perfect for my new rig, when my sig one goes bye bye when my brother moves out lol..

edit:

I'm sorry for your loss, and may your mother find peace in the afterlife, and I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In,


----------



## Power_Man

Wow, very generous guy!

I know you said it is random drawing, and to make this "pay it forward" generosity, if i happen to be the random winner, i will donate $100.00 to a charity of your choice.

Good luck all.


----------



## HothBase

New GPU is just what I'm missing







Thanks


----------



## Arimis5226

Holy snap, IN! If I win this, I'll sell off one of my 570dciis, upgrade to 2 SLI 580s, and GIVE AWAY the other 570 on your behalf. Totally win of you! BTW, does each post count as one entry, or is it one entry per person? Just curious if I need to spam thread litter.


----------



## Methos07

Would be pretty awesome to win this, definitely in. Thanks.


----------



## gotendbz1

Mad rep, thanks bro.,


----------



## y2kcamaross

Wow, that's quite the gesture man, IN!


----------



## Boyboyd

I have a saying: when something's too good to be true, it usually is.

Im in regardless though.


----------



## Denz

Wow, this is super generous of you.

This has to be the coolest freebie yet. I wish everyone luck.


----------



## ZFedora

omgomgomgomgomgomg






























This would help a ton, thanks for the great freebie!


----------



## 5nak3

My first thought when opening the thread - "Wow what a giveaway! I'd even pay for shipping is needed"

Upon reading the first post, my jaw hit the floor! Can't believe the generosity displayed here.

On another somewhat related note...OP, I guess you never managed to cancel your Amazon order of the 590s?


----------



## Liability

Sweet freebie


----------



## Disturbed117

580? Count me in, I could use another folding card


----------



## Boi 1da

Holy S ...I'm in it to win it!

Best freebie ever:thumb:


----------



## dreadlord369

dreadlord369

100% in!


----------



## Vispor

Wow, this would be nice since one of my 560ti's died last night. Thanks!

Sent from my MB611 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldbranch

O
M
G
You're awesome, buddy.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

In to win







thanks for the generous freebie. May end up doing one as well if I do win. *cross fingers*


----------



## KarmaKiller

Wow.. what an awesome freebie. I'd love a chance at winning it!
Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Amazing! Count me in.
Thanks!


----------



## PrimeBurn

This is awesome. Thanks for the chance at it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I just want to say you are very generous and good luck with the 590s


----------



## WorldExclusive

I've been looking to buy one of these for a while. Pretty cool that you're giving one away.


----------



## clip+

Would be thankful if win this. INNNN


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Thank you kind sir, im in.


----------



## vltr

Definately nicest freebie i have ever seen would be nice to run bf3 smoother
want!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

I'm in, for my dream card ^_^
P.S: Very nice of you, OP.


----------



## csm725

In. thank you!


----------



## azianai

In for a chance to win a very generous offer.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## darthjoe229

And with this card, I did configure an additional folding slot, and the proteins were simulated. And I saw the simulation, and it was good. And I never stopped the simulation, as it was now independent of my normal use card. And the card was of colors like that of its brethren parts in the case. And I saw this through my side window, and it was good, and others saw this through the side window and, too, said it was good. And it was seen inside the Elysium as a piece worthy of its massive size, it too being massive, and the two were massive in balance. I saw this and deemed it, too, good.


----------



## Hiep

Very generous indeed!


----------



## Youngd8

Count me IN Please!
That will make a Nice Upgrade to my current 768mb edition!


----------



## darkjk

Very nice give away Kudos to you . in plz ty


----------



## dhjj

This would be an amazing card to win. Whoever gets it is very fortunate. Big up to OP for doing this.


----------



## Virgle144

I, am so in, would really like to have this card.


----------



## reflex99

I like free stuff. I'd totally be down for winning this.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

So in! Been wanting to try the green team!!


----------



## longroadtrip

Wow! Very generous! I'm definitely in for this one!


----------



## ikem

thank you for your generosity. We need others like this on OCN


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I'm pretty sure my 5670 crapped out, so i'm in need of a new card and would love to win yours.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiep;15616538*
> Very generous indeed!


Wow. It's so hard to find people like this now a days. I have no need for it, but If I did happen to win it. I will use it for folding and put it to good use.


----------



## badatgames18

OOOOOMMAAAAIIGOOOOD!

i have an awesome chip, but lacking a good vid card to make some good benches for our ocn hwbot team.. i need this









IN!!

thank you so much for this giveaway.. even if my chances of wining are very low lol


----------



## Barbaroti

Are you serious?! I can't believe it, count me in please for this awesome freebie


----------



## Kaotism

Seems to good to be true, but sure I'm in.


----------



## Darkcyde

Maybe I could try the green side for once. I'm in for sure. Most awesomest freebie evar!


----------



## Pavix

I'm all about paying it forward, I'd like to be considered for this freebie. And if I win I'll offer my card up for free in exchange.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Well, I'm in but I may have to upgrade a bit to remove a bottleneck with that in my sig lol.

Sent from my phone...


----------



## ipod4ever

What an amazing give away! In for sure


----------



## lightsout

I'd love to get in on this!!!


----------



## vitality

Wow







super nice of you to give something this expensive away! I'd love to win it because I really want to watercool my GPU's but they don't have waterblocks for Lightning's


----------



## mastical

Very cool

im in thanks.


----------



## ShadowEW

Damn thats very nice, much ablidged.
I'd happily pay the postage costs to the UK too! ^^''

I'd probably swap in that 580 and donate my 6950 to a good friend on mine.. Sorry I wouldn't be donating it here.. (He's been outta money since his 4890 broke, using a 4350 X_x)


----------



## Cyph3r

Holy cow, this is amazing. Extremely generous of you OP









Would like to enter for sure!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix;15616837*
> I'm all about paying it forward, I'd like to be considered for this freebie. And if I win I'll offer my card up for free in exchange.


Id like to be considered also and would also my card up for free also but its not nearly the same as Pavix offering up his GTX 560 lol.


----------



## xBISHOPx

This is one of those "too good to be true" moments but since all it requires is us saying we want in then that a small price to pay so In for this. If its true, really nice freebie op way to give back to ocn.


----------



## Argorn5757

this is an awesome freebie! thanks a bundle!


----------



## rdr09

in! if i win - give it to the one who posts right after me.


----------



## bl1nk

In!


----------



## Shurr

holy crap op! generosity like this is what makes ocn so awesome! in!


----------



## Ecks9T

can i haz? in plz and thank you =]


----------



## LordOfCake

Thats very generous OP. Hope you enjoy your new GTX590! Could i enter into the competition please?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## themidgetman

Giving away a 580 for free







, me wantz!


----------



## computer_man20037

Wow thank you very much for your kind generosity... Good Luck to everyone and hope the best to the winner


----------



## OrangeBunnies

In!! I'll take a piece of the action, if I by some miracle win I shall give my card to one of my friends or on OCN if they don't want it for some crazy reason.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## caffeinescandal

Hmmm I wouldnt mind winning a 580 for folding..

Just saying. xD

Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## crizthakidd

thats so cool that you will give away something like that i hope i get it lol would def boost my performance as im trying to game profressionally . i want in thanks <3


----------



## identitycrisis

Would love to be entered in. this will probably be my only opportunity to SLi with my current 580 any time soon.

This is an AWESOME freebie. Thanks, and good luck to everyone


----------



## Billy_5110

Oh my gawd what a great freebie...

thanks a lot.

most of the time speople giveaway older stuff but the 580 is THE BEAST.


----------



## Citra

Holy Crap! In.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovlazek

I've seen some nice freebies on OCN before. But none like this.
At first I thought this would some kind of scam but if you are paying shipping as well that is awesomely generous of you.
I'd love to get this as my MIVGZ has been sitting without a GPU for a while now. I'd love to get it up and running for real.

Thanks Necro. Very nice of you.


----------



## Jamster325

WOW







that would be a huge upgrade from my 8800 Ultra xD


----------



## Radiopools

This is a mega epic giveaway! Very exciting!


----------



## SkinBob

That's extremely generous! Very very nice of you!

Im in! Would make a great upgrade for me!

Sent From My Android Shizzle!


----------



## yashau

Oh please ME ME ME ME ME!

:*D


----------



## AMD2600

I'm in.


----------



## trumpet-205

In. Very nice if I have it. Then maybe I can give GTX460 back to the community lol.


----------



## spinejam

Very nice gesture giving this away -- not many people would do such a noble thing nowadays. + karma coming your way!


----------



## Vrait

Oooh, I want. Building a new rig next week, and would love this!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Wow, extremely generous indeed!









Can't hurt to try and hope lady luck smacks me in the face with a...580? (ouch).


----------



## Riou

Samurai Pizza Cats make and deliver pizzas.


----------



## Coopa

Never met someone that generous... I don't know how to feel about this. I have no feel.


----------



## Demented

Wow, I think this has got to be the best freebie I have ever seen! FYI, if I win it, it's going into my folding rig!

Great freebie OP, count me in!


----------



## mrw1986

Hope I can win this! Would be an awesome upgrade and save me some money!


----------



## ronnin426850

I'd really love one of those







Noble of you, OP, to donate to the community







Cheers!

*hopeitpicksme!*


----------



## Badwrench

I would love to run this in my benching rig paired up with a CeleronD 331









In all reality, it would probably go in my main rig so I can start folding. Would love to go green again.


----------



## RussianJ

Oh. My....

That would be a epic folding card for me there, or anyone for that thought.


----------



## iWantACookie

Nice!

In!


----------



## returned4good

Hell, even if I don't win, thanks from all of us. That's an awesome gesture and it is appreciated fully.


----------



## Astonished

I hope all my good Karma pays me back








Had a terrible past few weeks
I'm in for sure!


----------



## awa1990

This would be a great birthday present!!!!!!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

wow, thats one hell of a freebie, count me in


----------



## Phaelynar

Wow...extremely generous. Hoping for a chance to win.


----------



## Silaz

This is amazing that you are doing this. What an amazing community OCN has and you just cement this fact!

I'm in.







Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## ViSioNx

this is got to be the best frebie i have yet to see on onc. gj and gl everyone


----------



## Blackcurrent

That's very generous of you mate! Count me in!


----------



## ClickJacker

If I win this I will give away my 2 unlockable gtx 465's


----------



## TwistedDivision

In because it would be super cool to have


----------



## crust_cheese

A free 580? Holy mother of god. That's generous.

Count me in


----------



## Thecityskies

Count me in!
A free 580...can't go wrong with that.

Very generous of you to donate it!


----------



## El_Capitan

Wow, that is awesome! Definitely count me in. I might end up buying the MSI GTX 580 I'm selling for a friend and put them in SLI for my own benchmarking purposes.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Wow very generous giveaway. Since I hope to do go SLI in the future, Count me in.
Thanks.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Amazing giveaway. I'm definitely in for this freebie. Thanks!


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

very generous, truly appreciated,

in!


----------



## takealready

In
Takealready


----------



## skyline_king88

if u let me have this i will give my 560 to ocn just the same way.


----------



## Tiger S.

Count me in brotha..


----------



## ilam3d

That's quite the prize bro. I never win anything, but for such a nice prize i'll test my luck.

In.


----------



## Narynan

Wow. Amazing give away. I look forward to this fighting against my 6950 for space inside my case. Please include me in the drawing.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## RTWilliams2

I need this.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Wow, very generous.

I'll jump in the bidding.

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## criminal

Wow! Awesome freebie. I would like to be considered please.

Thx


----------



## Gualichu04

Wow great freebie i could use this to upgrade my 5770. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## 179232

I would appreciate the GPU so I can return my 6970







. I still have 3 weeks to return it!


----------



## Wek

I suppose my 1/5000 chance here is better than that of me buying it myself!


----------



## Fatalrip

Sweetness, if i get this i pledge to give away my 570 gtx to someone. Seriously though awesome giveaway, in.


----------



## KJ4MRC

I'm in! Thanks for offering this to the ocn community!


----------



## confed

damn, you are a very generous person. count me in on this awesome deal. 6850 going out for a freebie if i get this.


----------



## wastedkid

Ill toss my hat into this! id love to SLI!


----------



## bluedevil

in!







thank you for being so generous!


----------



## erik257

this is indeed a very very generous freebie, it's soooooo good that it almost feels like stealing from you!









since i have a 580 dcii already, an sli card would be an amazing xmas present









this thread seriously just made my day!!! i'm definitely in for this, thanks OP


----------



## UsedPaperclip

OMG that is awesome, thank you so much for doing this. My brother needs a better video card so I'm in!


----------



## Voidsplit

Ive been Putting together a system for My Lady.. this card would make it absolutely delicious...

IN!


----------



## NFSxperts

sign me up!
very generous of you. gonna test my bad luck


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wow, many thanks for this!


----------



## Darksoul844

In please









Great card!! if i win this will be underwater!







and freebie my GTX465


----------



## Yetyhunter

In please,

feeling lucky


----------



## richie_2010

Wow great offer I'm in, if I win I will freeby my gtx 470


----------



## Valencia

I'm in, just enter for fun 'cause I know I'm not that lucky.


----------



## Bouf0010

i will put this card on water and treat it well


----------



## Tweex

Wow this is one amazing offer. You are very generous indeed. +Karma points for you.

Sign me up!


----------



## hapgil121

Wow great freebie, im in
Probbably wont win but thanks for the opportunity


----------



## zrafferty

someone is getting his christmas spirit. Im gald there is still people like this in the world.
reminds me of the guy that sold a ps3 for $1 for christmas and hand delivered it for the joy.


----------



## accskyman

Awesome giveaway!, I'm sure many of us would love an upgrade. I'll run a freebie for my current card if I win.


----------



## b0z0

Wow what a great freebie. Sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Avox117

Well it looks like ill be making a wish at 11:11:11 on the 11th







count me in for this please. Gotta love the OCN community!


----------



## [13f]Griffin

FIRSt...
...rats!

awesome giveaway, Karma headed your way

thanks!


----------



## uncholowapo

I'm certainly going to enter this seeing as I had to sell my 580 lightning. I'd love to get this


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Random number gen hates me


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## b3machi7ke

I think it's possible this could be the biggest freebie I've ever seen here on OCN. Kudos to you, thanks for giving so much back to the community!!!


----------



## SyncMaster753

I looked at this freebie title in DISBELIEF.

gives "in" a whole new meaning. I feel like I just bought a lottery ticket.


----------



## admflameberg

I in, Def wouldnt mind having one GTX 580, more room for other stuff.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Come on lucky Random...pick ol' Vagrant for once. Heh

I promise to the forces of fate that if I win this I will post up a 5850 as freebie...not as good as this but hopefully enough to satify the lords of fate









I formally and whole heartedly am "IN" for this


----------



## jivenjune

Awesome, in!


----------



## mojoopo

my 275 just died last night... thanks for the opportunity, its very generous of you!


----------



## manifest3r

Generous people like you is what makes OCN amazing!

Just wanted to say that since I never win anything regardless lol


----------



## friend'scatdied

Wow, I qualify by a mere two days.







Very generous gesture of you!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

You are very generous kind sir. I would love to be favored by your random # generator. And heck, I'll even pay for shipping if it will help lol.

I wasn't going to do this at first because I have another rig that could use a GPU, but I would be willing to giveaway my 560 Ti if I win this, so I am hoping I win so that I can help someone else out.


----------



## lithgroth007

Bam...In!


----------



## KraziKarl

In for best freebie ever


----------



## Gabkicks

Wow, I'm in.







i could definitely use a little more power than a gts 250


----------



## vrm4

extremely generous gesture! My son could use it in his rig as he's still using my old 8800gt!


----------



## Twitchie

That is one shmexy card! I am in for sure, very generous of you.


----------



## Bowser

Definitely trying to get lucky. I'm in


----------



## Buska103

OMG.
EPIC.

I would love to play BF3 at ultra!


----------



## shatterstar

wow hard to believe something so good being given away by someone for free... Count me in....

Best of luck to everyone...


----------



## Tigalione

This is amazing, really appreciate the generosity.

Would really boost my possibility to actually play at 1080p.

In, thanks a lot.


----------



## Poisoner

In for a chance to win. Thank you for this amazing opportunity.


----------



## Gen. Gustav Zenlav

Yes.... Maybe Christmas will come early!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naizarak

Would love to go back to Nvidia. My gtx280 was very good to me and I'd love another top-end nvidia card!


----------



## OverSightX

WOW.. very nice of you. Nice way of supporting OCN!


----------



## Blostorm

Holy!

I'm in!

Really nice freebie.


----------



## mikeseth

thanks for the opportunity!

Definitely in on this one, you're awesome!


----------



## axizor

Wow, nice giveaway! I'm in.

Good luck to the winner and thanks for such the generous offering.


----------



## cr1

Very generous-

I'm in-


----------



## StormX2

Give to me! I will give my GTX 270 to my Wife so she can get rid of her 9800 SLI

And then I will give the 9800 SLI to a Family Friend of ours, who is disabled and cant work - playing Morrowing pos he fished out of garbage

I will have to find him a new mobo and processor though =(

you should not allow anyone with This Years Tech to win lol

Nothin worse than watchin people with Femi win a fermi, or 69** winning one.


----------



## Siezureboy

Count me in for sho, I'm pretty sure I need an upgrade from my SINGLE 9800GT, Would like to see me some BF3 magic ^^


----------



## 1337guy

OMG I am SOOOOOO in 4 teh win!








Thanks 4 the generosity dude!


----------



## Deeeebs

This is sweet. This would go nicely in my socket 2011 build. Good luck to all and grats to who ever wins!


----------



## Evil-Jester

Wow thanks for the opportunity to win a nice card :O i would love to snag it to try SLI







good luck to all


----------



## LC_STiK

Awesome giveaway. Respect.


----------



## frickfrock999

Seriously, I will do filthy things to get my paws on that.

*FILTHY THINGS.*


----------



## Alex132

Giving away a 580?

AW YEAH COUNT ME IN BABY


----------



## sick70malibu

Thanks for your generosity









In


----------



## iLLicit1

Everyone needs some good karma







best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Joell28

Count Me in!
woulth be nice to try nvidia drivers agean ^^ used to love em with my old gts 250


----------



## Chuckclc

This is amazing! You dont see too many companies giving away things like this too often! Thanks for the awesome give away, and count me in please!


----------



## Shift.

Wow, this is an extremely generous deal!

Definitely count me in. Thanks!


----------



## charlesquik

WOW in awesome giveaway







!!!

respect man! so need this card


----------



## bom

Wow that is superbly generous of you to give this out for free and I happen to be in need of a graphics card after my current GTX 470 just died.


----------



## infomancer

That is very kind of you. I think this thread will have the most posts on OCN. EVER!

Count my in


----------



## Kieran

I'm in, need some more folding power and better performance in games


----------



## Aawa

Awesome freebie! Pretty sure all of OCN will be in on this lol


----------



## jbobb

Wow! Great freebie...one of the best yet. Count me in please.


----------



## viper522

I'm looking to go SLI but that requires a new mobo so a nice single card would suit me just fine. IN!


----------



## qbical

sign me up for this sweet piece of freebie please


----------



## b.walker36

I would definitely be interested in this. Would love to replace my two 460's that cause my wireless card to overheat and freak out.


----------



## infernal rodent

This would be a really nice upgrade,then I could give my 460's to a couple of people I know who could really use them.


----------



## naizarak

lol looks like all of OCN will be in on this one. might as well play the lottery....


----------



## Slahtr

so very much in! thank you Mr. Generous of the Year!









edit: sorry to hear about your loss. my condolences.


----------



## Wiremaster

Oh, man. Quite possibly the best freebie ever. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## nicolasl46

Never won anything in my life, I've been eyeballing a 580 for the longest time. Its great that you giving back to the community. Good luck everybody.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

A free 580? Wow... That is EXTREMELY generous of you! I guess throw my name in the pot for it! Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## AfroDave

I'm in!







Very very generous of you to offer a card like this


----------



## Jo0

Woah! Awesome freebie! Here's hoping my luck is running high right now!


----------



## GfhTattoo

Im in buddy got a devorce and his ex took his pc and every thing. Would be nice to let him play bf3


----------



## Xyxyll

Wow! Talk about a pretty noticeable contribution to the community. Thank you!


----------



## compudaze

Would love a 2nd 580 for SLI. Thanks!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

wow, that is really generous of you...we need more people like you on ocn
 








count me in!


----------



## gerickjohn

Oh My God. So much want. Can I please join? Awesome giveaway, thanks. =D


----------



## N_Scorpion

Great giveaway, major props to you!


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Hope I has lucky number









Free shipping? Forget free, ill actually pay for the shipping xD


----------



## TLCH723

Wow wat a nice guy!!


----------



## kody7839

Unreal give away...very generous.

Good luck and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## blaze0079

In
I could really use this for my black friday build


----------



## (MAB)

Saw the title and thought it was some kind of joke lol. Might as well trow a post in.


----------



## lilj

thats just great !, how generous !, count me in please, this would be a sick upgrade for my my old 9500gt !


----------



## JedixJarf

Wow, you're awesome. If I win it I'll put it to good use and fold it 24/7.


----------



## stuiees

Wow! This is the best giveaway I have ever seen on OCN. Very generous offer.

In with fingers crossed!!


----------



## stratman

WOW in!!!!


----------



## matroska

What an awesome freebie mate!








thnx for giving us the chance of getting such a cool gift! In please


----------



## Analog

Free 580? I'm in!


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm in! This will be a perfect folding upgrade!


----------



## Azuredragon1

wow htat's very nice of you


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'd love to win this so consider me in the drawing. This would be an awesome start to my new build.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Bedo

Very impressive giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## Ironman517

Wow, thanks for the generosity, this would make my cousins Gaming build amazing, He was looking at a low 5XXX series Radeon without a fan on it. xD


----------



## Epona

Thanks for the giveaway! Count me in.


----------



## Maximus4

In







In need of a new graphics card as i was going to get the 570dcii soon.

Very nice of you man !


----------



## kdon

I hope I have the money to do something like this someday







thanks for doing this for the community! I'll be in on this! Thanks


----------



## welly321

Extremely generous of you man. I would definitely love a chance at winning the most powerful single gpu. Thank you!


----------



## Shion314

Even I cannot resist. In please.


----------



## Korlus

I live in the UK, specifically, Scotland. If you don't mind including me in the draw then please, I'd love the chance to have it. My 6850 just isn't a GTX 580...

... and I have a beefy enough power supply for one.


----------



## Warsteiner

Wow this is such a good freebie. I am of course in for this! I can't believe that after 4 hours it is only on page 25.


----------



## tx-jose

I mever win anything but hey its worth a shot. It would be so nice to give my sister my 460 so she can game instead of using inegrated grafics lol

Heres to hoping i get lucky?? Maybe not but still


----------



## DuckYy

Awesome freebie! Could def use and upgrade my gpu. I would like to be entered in!


----------



## Nepythys

You sir, surely have a ton of money! Count me in please!


----------



## ana3mic

Are you f*ckin' serious? A 580 for free. Bet your crazy ass I'm in!
I'm sorry to hear your mother passed away, I lost my mother when I was 24 and my father 2 years before that, so I know at least remotely how you feel. Hope you're gonna do all right and the rest of your family is OK and around you.


----------



## killnine

Wow, dude. Epic freebie.

Any particular reason why you are so generous? Cripes.


----------



## v1ral

i would to get the chance to own one of these cards!!!
good luck to everyone!!

this is a great deal!!


----------



## Majinwar

Would be awesome to finally get a nice upgrade!

Count me in!


----------



## HeWhoDared

Omg insanely generous. I would like to take part in this









Mad props for doing this dude.


----------



## colin9999

I need this bad to get my gaming fix. Count me in!


----------



## nepas

O mY................

This is one awesome freebie,I am so in!

Thank you for the chance!!


----------



## aesthetics1

Ohhhhhhhh this would be wonderful. I have an absolutely perfect spot for this thing.

Great freebie!


----------



## 95329

Epic! IN!


----------



## wcdolphin

Hopefully I will get this card, it would be great to be able to get back into folding and or FSAA


----------



## Peroxide

I never realized that you could class OCN Freebies as charitable donations! Someone is in need of a tax break. Either that or he needs some karma for an upcoming lottery!









I'm certainly in as I'd love to save on pretty much half my build cost.


----------



## knoxy_14

Wow this is very nice of you to do this wouldn't have thought someone would do this but I might as well put myself in since my sli is ruined do to stupidity


----------



## cook

The entire forum will be in on this one! Count me in. This is why I love OCN!


----------



## XCII

I would love that! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Props for amazing freebie.

In!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Holy Giblets O.O
Definetly in! WOW! Good luck keeping track of the massive flood of incoming participants!


----------



## MoMurda

Wow you are very generous! If I win I will freebie my 5870.









Also sorry for your loss, cant image losing my mother, but any loss is hard for everyone.


----------



## bigvaL

Have to enter this... My cards are aging and if I won this I could setup to get a 2nd in the future.

Hopefully everything goes well with this. This is bound to be huge!!


----------



## Intel4Life

Im in, Free 580 great giveaway. Good luck every1


----------



## Devil_Dog

Very awesome. I'm in.


----------



## Sophath

I want to join in :O


----------



## KaiserDragon

Well my video card is about to die anyway. So I might as well enter to get one.
Thanks for doing this contest, seems like there is a great turn out so far.


----------



## ggoodd

i would be a fool to not want this card, i wish i bought this card over my 570, which if i get the 580 i will give away the 570


----------



## AaronGR

Awesome give away, would be great to come back to Nvidia been since the 9800gt.

I have heard wonders of the 580s they are pretty much the new 9800s.

Thanks.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Count me in please


----------



## CerealKillah

Wow, what an amazing show of generosity.

May your kindness be returned 10 fold!

Thanks for the opportunity to have a chance at getting this card.

CK


----------



## i7Stealth1366

In


----------



## sch010

Count me in! Though I can't imagine what made you want to give such a great card away..


----------



## FusionFX

Very generous! I am in.


----------



## CloudX

woohoo I'm in!


----------



## ddietz

Wow. I am definitely in and I must say, very generous of you! I hope someday I can pay it forward like I see many people do here.


----------



## akshep

Holy sweet freebies batman! You better believe I'm in for this


----------



## Markeh

I'm in.


----------



## Elite GunnerX

This is a huge giveaway!

Thanks for making OCN cool!

also in lol!


----------



## Bahlzeron

I'm in.. the 285 is showing it's age with modern games.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BNT

I definitely need a new graphics card, crossing my fingers.


----------



## OldMold

Count me in! That is such a nice thing to do. Giving to the community is what holds us all together! Whether it be with knowledge or.. GTX 580s!


----------



## Nick0matic

If I win this, I'm giving away my 460









30 pages in 4 hours!


----------



## jthb3

Damn dude, this is pretty impressive! Thanks!

"In"


----------



## dude120

In!
Thanks for being so generous to OCN


----------



## jelky

You're so generous to give a 580 away for free! Thanks a lot









This will be a nice upgrade from my 4870!


----------



## linxmaster

would love this for skyrim. i was planning to upgrade but my car decided to waste my entire savings by needing three repairs in two weeks. takes forever to save that much when all the money one works for goes to tuition. thanks for the opportunity and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Velathawen

needs moar folding power!!

also a big thanks to you and your mother for this insanely kind gesture, if only there were more like you two in this world


----------



## profit8652

wow this is a hell of a guy right here. i love the ocn community.
in FTW


----------



## Raven.7

Nice^^, good luck to everyone!


----------



## fewmgf

Very generous of you! Count me in. If I win I'll do the same with my gtx 480


----------



## Monocog007

Dearmotherofgod.jpg I am so in. Thank you.


----------



## majikmaynayZ

If it's free, it's for me!


----------



## intelman

Its nice to see such generosity in the world today! Thanks bro!


----------



## bulmung

Best give away ever! in

Thanks!


----------



## fewmgf

delete please; sorry for double post.


----------



## Blindrage606

A free 580? AWESOME!

Thanks bro


----------



## bigchieftaco

this is by far the best freebie! I love OCN community! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## {Unregistered}

WOW man! Thank you very much for this wonderful freebie! Count me in! Could really use a (massive







) update over my current card (GTS250).


----------



## NineteenEleven

perfect for my new build

IN


----------



## iCrap

WOW i am so in. I love you. (If i win!)


----------



## jach11

In! This is the best give away ive ever seen! Im sad about your mother passing away.


----------



## Dan17z

This is by far the greatest freebie in OCN history.
I am in for the 580


----------



## Zakel2

Very Generous man xD - I'm in.


----------



## Eggy88

This is to kind, would go great in an upcoming rig here.

I'm in m8









(I'll cover the shipping cost to Norway, Europe if you end up picking me)


----------



## GuilT1

This is one generous freebie, kudos to you man. Definitely in.
I had to edit after reading your original post and wanted to give my condolences to you for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose your mom, I lost mine when I was just ten, so, just know, the pain will ease up over time bro, keep your spirits up.


----------



## blooder11181

you are better than santa cloud.


----------



## Tweak17emon

hmmm. this would be a nice help to upgrade off the 480's! id watercool it!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You, sir, are one class act. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

IN

WOW what a great guy to offer this!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## wire

Oh wow! Yeah I for sure would like to have an opportunity for this.







thanks


----------



## Tduckro

Holy crap am I in, this is awesome!


----------



## Pae929

This is the most generous giveaway I've ever seen on OCN. This is awesome and I would love to win it!


----------



## MoBeeJ

cool givaway, totally count me IN...


----------



## Rebelord

This would be a awesome upgrade from my HD4890's!!!
Would appreciate it, thanks!!

Rebelord


----------



## youra6

I'll post a nice freebie if I win this. Thanks OP for being so gracious.


----------



## ryanbob1234

This would be great because Im running a ati card that cant run dirt 2 or similar unless its on low at 10fps


----------



## lip08

U ARE extremely generous SIr count me in
thank you


----------



## Ryko

Sweet, Always wanted this, would be a great replacement for my GTX 560 Ti, to which I would do the same thing this guy is doing if I get the card xD

I wish everyone Luck in winning this card


----------



## n1helix

Most definitely in.


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

can you say upgrade?

im in for this one


----------



## runeazn

Such a generous man :O
I definitely enter this freebie, thank you a lot dude.

Nice end datum, Skyrim release date








Great choice.

Hope i will be picked









-R


----------



## Shaded War

I want this card so much. I want to drop BF3 on Ultra.

I am in for the drawing.


----------



## Joephis19

If im the winner, this will fit nicely into my sig rig, and the 460 will go to either folding or up on the freebie board!

Congrats to whomever wins!


----------



## faMine

that's such a generous giveaway... i'm in and I wish whoever wins this, very merry times


----------



## LiquidForce

Thats one hell of a freebie









I'm in


----------



## FauxFox

In please. This is really generous of you, and I'm sorry about your mother. I'm sure you'll mend some feelings with how happy the winner will be though


----------



## racer86

Wow this is ridiculously generous of you man. Hope i get it would love to have that 580!!


----------



## GamerDaPro

This is *really* generous, I really respect you!

Thanks for this awesome giveaway, I am in for sure.


----------



## Recipe7

Holy Cow, Best freebie I have ever witnessed! I'm so in!

Thanks for your generosity NecroPS3!


----------



## vortech

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## denial_

If there were more generous persons like you, world would be a better place to be







. I'd like to own this card if your generatir could draw my number lol.
I would most likely giveaway my 5870 after that.
So I'm in







.

Edit : my condolences for your mother.


----------



## driftingforlife

You are a great person, would like to enter for my mate who really really needs an upgrade.


----------



## Jamar16

WOW, this is a major freebie!!!

IN for the drawing also!!!


----------



## hoth17

Wow, this is an awesome freebie. Thanks for giving back to the community!


----------



## dmasteR

In! I'm not even sure if I'm reading this freebie correctly as I'm astonished....

Beyond generous of NecroPS3 to be giving this away!


----------



## Jobotoo

I'm actually putting together a rig for a family that can't afford to buy one themselves and this would be a great addition!

Thanks!


----------



## Broseidon

quite an expensive freebie.. awesome!


----------



## Camph

Thanks for the freebie. I could use an upgrade.


----------



## crimsQn

yes this can replace my 8800 gts.

Count me in


----------



## downlinx

in in in


----------



## TheF4LL3N

Wow! I am definitely in.
Best Freebie I have seen from my time on OCN.

Thanks Necro; Hope I win! been in need of a good Nvidia card to replace my 5770.


----------



## mott555

This could definitely solve my upgrade itch to get a new GPU. And I'd save money by not purchasing a new 570 or used 580. I'm in.


----------



## Tipless

I am in as 11/11/11 is my wedding day. Coincidence? Nope. Fate! Lol


----------



## fishman78

ooooh, yes please! and Thanks!

Fantastic freebie btw!!!


----------



## mental.patient

Wow that is incredibly generous.
Would love this so i count myself in.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

OMG!!! Shipping anywhere? Brazil included please!!!

I'm D-E-F-I-N-I-T-E-L-Y IN


----------



## gh05t

You are very generous with this freebie. I hope i get it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## robwadeson

In for one. Thanks! Would love to be able to put that beast to folding


----------



## fluffy wabbit

wow that is awfully generous my friend!


----------



## phenom01

WoW very generous!
Count me in...would be a worthy upgrade.


----------



## NoGuru

In for the super Freebie!


----------



## Mr. Original

Generous man..... You can enter me for the raffle please!


----------



## Unstupituous

Damn...This is some crazy generosity. Count me IN!


----------



## adridu59

I'd like to get it in order to replace my 470... I'm in !









I could then use the 470 to fold !


----------



## richuwo11

SLI, please.....?


----------



## wupah

Awesome freebie ! Would make an epic addition to my dedi folder !


----------



## spacegoast

Count me in. this would make an awesome replacement for my brother who is still using an hd4870.


----------



## Balsagna

I'm very sorry for your mother and I know how you feel -- I recently lost someone close to me as well.

I'll put in for the GPU and would gladly pay the shipping for you + a little extra for doing this in remembrance of your mother.

God bless you.


----------



## IaVoR

Best freebie i've ever seen!


----------



## l4n b0y

Wow, please enter me in this contest! Awesome freebie!! If I win, I'll give away my GTX480!


----------



## Bobicon

In for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## SovereigN7

I could definitely use an upgrade to finally play bf3....

Thanks!


----------



## tht-kid

This is extremely generous.

Please may i enter?

I bet you rack a fair few hundred pages up!


----------



## ionstorm66

Wow epic giveaway is epic. Wish I could be so generous, but giving away a 580 would bankrupt me.


----------



## DBEAU

your generosity descends from the gods sir. I would gladly accept such a amazing gift!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Whoa, very generous of you. I would absolutely love having this.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

In for an epic card.

I'm now part of the "poor student" club, so upgrading will not be happening very often.


----------



## FtW 420

A very generous freebie indeed & I could put it to use, count me in please & thanks!


----------



## llama16

in!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Very generous indeed. I would definitely appreciate being in on this one! Much appreciate you giving back to the community!


----------



## Skyflakes

Uhhh holy balls. I am in. I was thinking of upgrading my graphics card...

This is amazing!


----------



## _Chimera

Count me in for this please, also +999 rep for this awesome freebie.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Count Me In!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Very generous of you to do this. Have fun with the 39+ pages of entries









Count this as my entry to the drawing. Good luck to all!


----------



## coffeejunky

Oh the irony if I won it. In, my GPU setup is really starting to struggle, and I've run out of moneys


----------



## skwannabe

Sir you are my hero! Please let the force be with you~


----------



## Cavus

39 pages in five hours, wow. Thanks so much for the generousity op! Inb4in


----------



## sumonpathak

WOW man!!!!
kudos to you








hope you will ship it any corner of the world


----------



## jam3s

Yes please. You are far too kind. I can't believe you're doing this.


----------



## supra_rz

innnnn !!! am i still sleepin? dreamin?


----------



## Huster

Incredibly generous! Count me in. Enjoy those GTX590's


----------



## Frosty88

Wow, what a very generous OCN member.









In!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

WOW! I can't believe you're giving this away. Please let me be entered! very generous of you! Thank you so much!


----------



## Invisible

So in for this


----------



## candy_van

Wow that's one heck of a give-away, thanks for the chance!


----------



## kingpin4329

Wow! What an amazing give away!
Im building a new PC for my father who has been doing graphic design and video compression on the same machine for the past 6 years... the only nice thing about the rig still is the Cosmo case







This would ABSOLUTELY be the best Christmas gift ever, count me IN!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

im in, if i win, ill give my 9800GTX+s away!


----------



## skinnysumo

Amazing. Good luck everyone! Thanks OP!


----------



## Drake.L

Good guy NecroPS3








Congrats to the lucky winner, whoever it may be.
In!


----------



## Khmor

Give to your favorite commonity, mucho love for you !


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;15615458*
> ...
> 
> rules are must be a member on ocn for at least 1 month (yup) with 15+ posts (yup). don't just post "in" make an actual post to enter drawing (doing it right now) ...


Awfully nice of you to do this. Heck, I will definitely need to upgrade my CPU if I get this (and my PSU, and my motherboard...).

Heck this freebie would cost me a lot if I win it.


----------



## Buzzin92

Oh jeez! =O This is an AMAZING Freebie!

Definitely in on this!









THANKS!


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Dude, you are way awesome. Thanks for this opportunity! Totally in!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee79

Very generious of you thankyou. Count me in.


----------



## Kyo

Wow I wish I knew you in real life, cause I would give you a hug right now


----------



## Senator

Wow OP, what a generous giveaway. Though I misread when I saw the thread title at first!

Definitely in and thanks!


----------



## dewthedew

INNN!!! count me in!!!


----------



## muels7

Wow, you are awesome. I am totally in for this. I need something to boost my folding ppd but can't afford anything right now. Cancer isn't gonna stop so we just need to work harder and fold more to beat it!


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

I hear SLI calling my name....totally in!!


----------



## stren

Free 580 will boost my ppd baby! And my wife's computer will be able to play a game or ten.


----------



## AMC

I am definitely in for this. What an awesome gesture. Very nice freebie sir.


----------



## CloudWhite

Wow I thought I misread the title at first. Very generous of you, GL all!

If I get the 580 I'll give my SLI460 to my younger cousin who has been saving hard for a gaming PC.. Should him out a lil.









IN!


----------



## Vowels

Amazing freebie. Thanks, count me in!

I've been due for an upgrade for awhile now


----------



## odin2free

Awesome.. im down with this will put in my friends rig.
Doubt will win but still will give a shot
random generator winning in three two one ...


----------



## Rayzer

So generous of you!


----------



## matrix2000x2

I <3 you. I am totally in.


----------



## appleg33k85

uH yup, I'm there


----------



## Esotericrj

This has to be the best FREEBIE I have seen.

An awesome prize to be won here.
Thanks a ton for sharing it out to the community!


----------



## Pao

I would like to be included in the drawing!

Thanks.


----------



## Raiden911

HOLY CRAP! I want that GPU for BF3.


----------



## SirNicholas

OH YEA! I'm definitely in!. What possessed you to just give a 580 away, we'll never know but good luck to all.


----------



## psycow

Woaw oO you kind sir, are insanely generous


----------



## rchpi36

omg you are the best giving away so much gpu power. so in


----------



## Inglewood78

This is very nice of you NecroPS3


----------



## jwalker150

Thanks a lot for doing something like this. Your going to make some one a very happy camper so to speak. Please add me as well to the drawing. Thank you very much.


----------



## dixson01974

Count me in. My friend needs a better video card.


----------



## bobfig

awesome, thanks for doing this. i'd love to get this.


----------



## itzhoovEr

your pretty ******* awesome, just sayin.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome count me in!


----------



## Roke

Woah this is awesome! This would definitely get me back into pc gaming if I won this.


----------



## glakr

Dang, this has to be the best Freebie ever! Would love this card. Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## Sathirian

I'm in, my 275 is getting old. Wouldn't mind a 580.


----------



## Maxxa

Wow 2nd most insane member give away I have seen in my 1 year of membership so far.
If I manage to get it (never happen) I will pass on my card to my girl and offer her 460 up for a freebie!


----------



## Nexus6

I'm in. Building a computer for a special person. This will definitely help me out in the build. So generous of you.


----------



## Mikecdm

This is insane, I'd love to have a 580.


----------



## LmG

Wowie. I'd love to go sli with this.

Thanks for the great freebie man, count me in!


----------



## Aestylis

Very generous of you.
Thanks for the chance to win such an awesome freebie!. Good luck to all!!.


----------



## Varjo

Wow, in for a chirstmass build for my brother. This is very generous of you.


----------



## DestinyPlan

Hi

You're so generous for giving away a 580 >.< ! It's really kind
Thanks so much


----------



## kpnamja

I don't think I've ever seen a person give away a almost BNIB GTX 580. Lets see who wins this.


----------



## t-ramp

I would be more than willing to take this card if I am fortunate enough to be selected as the winner.


----------



## DevilDriver

WoW Awsome give away. I'd love to win this. if I did I'd inturn give me GTX460 away here on ocn.

GL to all!


----------



## ExposedWang

Oh my, good luck to everyone and congrats to the winner!


----------



## Tokkan

Count me in please, GL to every1.
Awesome freebie hope you get satisfied with your 590.


----------



## Nicolas11x12

Oh my god! Wow, a GTX 580?! Never saw such a beast of a graphics card given away! You can definitely count me in!








Thanks!


----------



## SherrytoN

I want a GTX 580! In


----------



## brumby05

Best freebie I've ever seen. Hook me up


----------



## eagle3566

This is an awesome giveaway! Really generous of you OP.


----------



## razorguy

I've been thinking about going green recently so a generous offer like this could make my decision for me. I'm definitely in!


----------



## Ste v

That's mighty generous of you









I'm in


----------



## redmustang

If I win I will put up my HD5770 as a freebie.


----------



## IcedEarth

Awesome give away, count me in.

I hope who ever wins this returns the favour by putting their card up for free and we could have a decent cascade of freebies going on!


----------



## fuloran1

In please! My 6950 will be a freebie if I win this. Very generous!


----------



## dhenzjhen

I'm IN!!!


----------



## Frank08

Wow, insane freebie, I'm in, very generous of you.


----------



## ShortySmalls

zomg i so need this!

would slap a waterblock on her and it would be awsome for a poor college kid like me!


----------



## Aximous

This is truly generous, it's not very often to see something like this these days.


----------



## Niko-Time

Mate, that's awesome of you, would love the card (currently don't have a graphics card). I'm in


----------



## Somenamehere

This is one of the most expensive things I have seen given away on OCN.

Hope to get it


----------



## ReverbDP

Very nice of you to give a card like this away for free









Count me in please


----------



## Biggiex

really nice freebie, extremely generous - thank you! count me in


----------



## moksh4u2

insane give away

if i win im giving away my 460 in a giveaway


----------



## Pheatton

So in for this!!


----------



## yoyo711

I'm in


----------



## amtbr

In, you rock


----------



## Al plants Corn

in


----------



## k0smo86

Count me in.


----------



## christian_piper

This is a completely insane freebie! I would love to be entered in the drawing!

I would use it to fold, and to play games better on my current rig. As a college student on a budget, it would be a great upgrade!

Thanks!


----------



## corky dorkelson

What a tremendous freebie. One of the more generous in my time here. I would be honored to be in the running for this.

Thank you for the great freebie, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## NicksTricks007

*In*, if I win I will help a fellow OCNer out with an offer of my own. (oomalikoo I'm lookin at you









)


----------



## pulse223

wow! incredibly generous freebie and 48 pages of entries!

Count me in please







Would be nice to replace my aging 8800.


----------



## JoeyTB

Holy moley! Just wow... That is one hell of a freebie mate, well in for a chance of winning I guess..


----------



## raiderxx

Wow! Very nice! Of course, the catch is that it doesn't work anymore.









But in all seriousness this is EXTREMELY nice of you. Thank you!

With that being said.....

IN!!


----------



## mach1

Please include me in the drawing.









If I win, it will spend the remainder of its days folding for the cure (and OCN).


----------



## pepejovi

I really need this, I'm getting a 2500k in a day or two and my 5770 will not run very well compared to that and i would have to save for a few months in order to get even a 6870.

BTW, You will ship it free to even Finland?

IM SO IN THIS!

_Might_ Fold with it.


----------



## ColdRush

In!

Monster freebie, definitely gotta be up there with the most expensive freebies ever on OCN.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in for this freebie!


----------



## Awsan

OMG OMG OMG i am crying of happiness i want this cuz my 6990s are sold







and i am using a 3650 XD so this will help me soooo much i hope i win


----------



## Cyrious

im in, would love to get my hands on such a beast


----------



## jcpiont23

Not only is overclock.net the best place to come for outrageous builds(i.e. Your dual 590 affair that you're working on), but now I suppose it is the best online giveaway center for tech goodies as well.

This comes after the insane couple of giveaways a couple months ago with a nice 2500k set up and an older but still capable 775 rig.

Anywho, Good luck to everyone that's entered, i'm sure the list will continue. But fingers crossed that I beat you all ;P.


----------



## ShortAlieN

I bow before your greatness. Please count me in. Pick me for the win!


----------



## Sno

In!

Amazing give away.

If I win this will be motivation to start folding again with my 460s.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Now this is a freebie! I would definitely give it a good home for folding. The first thing I'd do with it is give it a custom BIOS flash for more voltage and higher clocks and see if it can top the 21k PPD I can currently pull per card.


----------



## gchou

I'm in! This is gotta be the best prize I have seen in OCN. Hopefully I can get it!







You're awesome.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## derpy_hooves

I hope I win, but I know I won't


----------



## Maniak

Wow, amazing freebie. I would love it for my 2nd PC that's running a very worn out 8800GTS.

My condolences as well bud.


----------



## Goharder

Wow! Giving away such an expensive item, you are quite generous indeed. Wish I could get my hands on it


----------



## A14M3D

Amazing! Never seen anyone else be so generous ever! Would be a pretty sweet part for my rig


----------



## nbmjhk6

WOW!!!

I can't believe anyone would do this.


----------



## 428cobra

wow really nice of you to do this be nice to win it for sure can you add me plz i doubt i will win my luck has been really bad lately congrats to whoever wins


----------



## canker

I'm in, i need it to max BF3 and i consider myself a lucky guy, so guys MEET THE WINNER, me.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is epic









I'm in


----------



## Sneaky Payload

crap, please delete this, I double posted. Sorry


----------



## tiramoko

Wow. I'm in for this. Might build another PC if I get this gpu

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## allupinya

for the wind!


----------



## gsa700

One would be crazy not to join this thread.....


----------



## roskof

I'm in thanks! You are very generous and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## razr m3

This is probably the most generous freebie I've ever seen!







Thank you so much for this OP, you rock







and I am sorry for your loss







it's always difficult losing a family member.


----------



## bfeng91

oh wow... you should end this on 11:11 11/11/11 for the most epic wish ever









In4thewin


----------



## Markus

Wow. You, sir, are really really generous.
If you really will ship anywhere I am so in for this.

Thank you for giving something as valuable as this away to our community.


----------



## DannyM

Cool....thanks !!!

Hope I win.


----------



## GrayFawkes

Wow, that is very generous. I'm in.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jooky

The pages...they grow...much like your positive karma for this giveaway. In it to win it plz!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Holy crap a 580?!

I want in please!


----------



## psi_guy

very generous of you to give away a gtx 580 on here. i'll try for it, thanks.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Holy.... Epic giveaway is epic. Hope I win!!!


----------



## townending

This is hands down the best give away I have seen on the time I have spent on OCN, Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Thank you ofr being so generous, I'm in.


----------



## Adversity

I would love to get this!!

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## fassasome

Absolutely amazing give away, very generous, thank you. Would love to be in as well.


----------



## Derek1387

Yeah....think im going to have to join this one....

Good lookin out m8


----------



## insomniac42

this would be awesome to own and thanks to your kindness it is now a possibility. count me in please.


----------



## andom

Count me in, sir!


----------



## csscmaster3

This has to be the most insane giveaway I have seen!


----------



## MorbEIn

580 for free? Hellz yeh! I'm in!

Damn man, too generous this is...


----------



## onoz

Oh. My. Gawd. You're giving away a 580 as a freebie? You must be:
1. Filthy rich
2. Crazy
3. Awesome
4. All of the above

Please count me in!


----------



## IceColdBrewski

In like Ben Rothelisberger in a young teen!!


----------



## CloudCR

OMG!!! In pretty please with sugar coat on it







If I win I promise I'll pay for shipping and post a freebie as well


----------



## Kahbrohn

Hi!

Please add me into the drawing. This would make a great upgrade for me (presently have a 560ti) which I would be passing on to my son who is moving up to Georgia in January.

Thanks for giving all OCN members this great opportunity. In my book you would be in the "_Gentleman and a Scholar_" chapter.

Uncle Kah


----------



## JE Nightmare

Your karma for this, it's going through the roof. I won't win but it never hurts to enter.


----------



## j0zef

Please add me to the drawing. Thanks m8 and gl with 590s.


----------



## vuxdu

wow, thats one epic freebie!

I'm in!


----------



## suitaroh

You sir are another reason why ocn is the best community on the internet







So in.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Wow that's the best freebie I have ever seen. Very nice, I'm in.


----------



## MrLinky

Very generous of you. I could use a GPU for my rig


----------



## patrick10

Wow, great giveaway! Would love the opportunity to be able to snatch this up, in for sure.


----------



## boost

would be nice to have this card so i can fold 24/7.

thanks for putting this up.


----------



## kartcrg84

Thanks for the awesome freebie. If I win, this card will really help out my highschool robotics team since we do a lot of CAD and high quality rendering.


----------



## iceblade008

A OCN hero! Many thanks for the opportunity and good luck with your new 590s!


----------



## finger00

Could use that to upgrade my friend's PC, so we would finally be able to play BF3 together!

I'm in


----------



## AlvoAsh

Wow I had to rub my eyes a few times reading this freebie yes my eyes!
I'm in please and thank you. Extremely generous of you indeed, It would be an awesome upgrade for my sisters rig for GW2!
Good luck everyone! All the best with your 590's Necro and congrats in advance to the lucky bugger that wins it!


----------



## theonedub

This would be one of the more expensive giveaways, not that that takes anything away from other giveaways.

Many will enter, only one will win. Maybe me. If I did win, id do $150 worth of steam/orgin download giveaways to keep the giving going


----------



## Faster_is_better

Over 9000 posts later... In

580.. that is an amazing freebie. Thanks for the chance


----------



## BigHops323

This is one of the best freebies I've seen. Thank you for the opportunity.









Sent from my Droid Incredible using tapatalk.


----------



## Kreeker

Why is this community so nice? Well, I love it.

In for SLi!


----------



## OPENbracket

I love you...


----------



## epidemic

Thanks for the nice freebie.

In.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Woah, bro great giveaway!


----------



## Wishmaker

OP, very generous of you. If I win, I will make someone very happy as they are on a tight budget for their next sig rig!

I am in







.


----------



## Beefcake18

Very admirable thing to be doing when so many people are facing hard times throughout the world. I'm sure whoever ends up winning this will be very gracious. Also, "in".


----------



## rubicsphere

Wow, whoever gets this is one lucky you know what. In.


----------



## liljoey112

OMG i want this this will go perfect with my future 2500k and will take a load of the total price


----------



## ignite

That's a crazy giveaway. Can't pass this up given it destroys my card!


----------



## redhat_ownage

Ultimate! I am so in on this one

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

I have to be honest if i win this i will feel guilty for getting a gtx 580 for free but it will make BF3 amazing!
Definitely count me in, enjoy the 590's


----------



## Compaddict

OMG this is an awesome gift for someone at OCN!

It's going to be an early Christmas present for the winner.









Thanks for being so generous! I'm in!


----------



## Triple7

This is a crazy thing to give away for free! Im in for sure!


----------



## Moparman

This would be great. Im in.


----------



## 66racer

I would love to receive this for free!







nice of you to do so


----------



## Coolio831

you sir are full of win

I'll take it.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Omg! In


----------



## CiBi

woooooo!!!! really nice. Count me in.


----------



## hajabooja

Wow... what a nice guy! This is what OCN is all about! I'll jump in on this!


----------



## GreenStone

Infinite "In!" loop activate!


----------



## wumpus

awesome freebie man!

would love to get a 580....havent been able to afford one yet haha


----------



## cloppy007

I'm in! I don't mind paying shipping (I live in Europe).

Edit: Sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Philbar71

LOL @ 56 pages

But might as well count me in


----------



## NewAtOCing

Great giveaway!! Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## Hellfighter

Unbelievable giveaway! Count me in.


----------



## StatiiC

Would i be able to participate? I only have +7 rep and 106 post.


----------



## discipline

UMG 580! Gladly in and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## morbid_bean

Wow!! that thing alone is more powerful than my sig rig... nice of you...
count me in.


----------



## refeek

Just.. wow.

Very, very generous.

Would be very nice to give this to my wife.


----------



## tonking

you better give me that!
thanks advance


----------



## SimpleTech

Giveaway of the year people!


----------



## xToaDx

definitely in. I need to upgrade for Skyrim anyway..


----------



## Zinxe

This could convince me to purchase BF3.
I'm in. Too bad multi-posters will ruin chances. =(


----------



## skatpex99

Damn, pretty nice of you!


----------



## CircuitFreak

I would love this as a folding card, my power supply would hate me for it but he can be replaced, In for sure.


----------



## Kai`

Like everyone else before me: wow! This is a epic giveaway. Count me in!


----------



## FenrirXIII

I would love to have a chance to upgrade from my 460 for skyrim/bf3/saints3. Could sell my 460 + PSU to upgrade to a better pSU/ram just to support this beast. o_o


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

like everyone else im in for this giveaway of the year


----------



## M00DY

M00DY

Count me in ^^


----------



## PrimeSLP

in before it hits 60 pages


----------



## huhh

If I win I'll do a freebie with my hawks. Defiantly in on this one.


----------



## chroniX

Wow, that's very generous! Whoever wins it will surely be happy! Here's hoping that it will be me.









Please count me in, thanks!!









*Edit*: Just saw the news about your mom -- sorry to hear that man, you have my condolences!







R.I.P.


----------



## Zackd

In for this awesome give away, could really use an upgrade!


----------



## .nikon

This is probable the single best giveaway ive ever seen on ocn

Mad props for doing so

And of course Im in.


----------



## Evil262

Oh my, dowant.

My 460's are dying running bf3... Those poor cards. (dam palit and your 1990's cooling technology)

If i get this ill give the 460's away.

So, i'm in!


----------



## Starbomba

Now that'd be a worthy upgrade for my SLI setup.
Totally in


----------



## Seid Dark

You must be pretty rich. And incredibly generous :O


----------



## cblaxx19

this would make my three screen BF3 dreams a reality!!!

here's to hoping!


----------



## dumb321

Count me in!


----------



## Anthony360

I'm definitely in for this. hello ultra settings








SN: i love OCN!!! <3


----------



## tehmaggot

I think this is the best freebie I've ever seen







Count me in! *crosses fingers*


----------



## drka0tic

OMG!!! So generous of you. Count me in...Thanx
Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MistaBernie

I'd love a shot at this. And, if I win, I'd gladly either donate my 470 to the community folding project or have another freebie thread like this. Thanks!


----------



## MoonTar

In! Although I am sure this is just a dream.


----------



## SupaSupra

I wouldn't mind having a 580, I could fold with it and my 560.


----------



## crUk

Here is my entry!
Thank you for the chance!


----------



## raizooor3

In before page 700


----------



## HK_47

well heres my entry...... I'll trade you my 560TI since it doesn't seem to work for more than 30 minutes without a kernal crash


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## kabj06

A 580? Surrrrre Put me up for one!


----------



## boie

Any thing wrong with the card?


----------



## andrei.c

Wow, you're so generous.
I would love one of these with my new SB build.








Count me in and Good luck to everyone!


----------



## darkRyu

Really hope I'll win it for my very first build ever!!! Count me in!


----------



## 636cc of fury

in


----------



## andrei.c

Wow, you're so generous.
I would love one of these with my new SB build.








Count me in and Good luck to everyone!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Definitely don't see a free 580 very often, count me in on that









I've been wanting to switch to Nvidia anyways


----------



## ferhat

wow i need it time to make a big upgrade


----------



## snoball

You sir, are amazing for doing this, I am so IN!

I could give a clan mate my 570 for BF3 lol so many can't run it. 9800s and GTX 200 cards are common.


----------



## LeoMessi10

This is why OCN is the best tech forum. The members are just epic.


----------



## FreekyGTi

very nice of you to give away such a nice card...im in for the giveaway...would love to be able to give my cousin a nice card for xmas


----------



## Fortunex

Can't afford to upgrade my video card, being in school full-time. Would love this. In!


----------



## Juggalo23451

In if possible


----------



## `br4dz-

Thread is gonna have 2000+ posts in no time.

Definitely in on this.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i would love to be able to get this card as i need a new card

my chances are slim to none though lol


----------



## VoodooActual

Heheh, I feel greedy, but Who cares. In please!


----------



## Xyphyr

Count me in! I have a friend coming back from Iraq who wants me to build him a system for Battlefield 3.


----------



## the_geek

Wow, that IS awfully generous.... You can count me in!


----------



## himynamesnoah

This would be amazing if I won it.
I can't believe your'e doing this.

Definitely in.


----------



## fastsite

How can you afford this? It's very generous of you! Thanks for the chance to win! You're actually gonna give it away 3 days before my birthday


----------



## Speedster159

I'm all over this right now!

In short i'm in.

(Thats what he said)


----------



## DNytAftr

An this is pretty cool, nice to see this sort of thing on ocn, in for sure


----------



## conzilla

In awsome give away


----------



## Swiftes

im in for this


----------



## Racersnare21

This forum is full of WIN!!!!! Sign me up!


----------



## Fooxz

Just the fact that you are GIVING this away is amazing.

Totally in good sir, you will make someone here quite happy.


----------



## el gappo

You crazy fool, I'm in.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Good on ya, if i recieve this it may bring me to switch teams (red team afiicianato) >


----------



## Mongol

In. BCC116 cause by a random crash killed my tri-sli.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

I'd like to upgrade my 4850, so I'm in


----------



## oceanlyner

Dude that's awesome. But why don't you just sell it for cheap? In.


----------



## XFZhong

OMG OMG would love to get my hands on that







Get some benching done with that would be cool







So I'm in... god my mum said there's no such thing as a free lunch... xD what is the catch?


----------



## LemonSlice

This is an insane and unbelievable freebie! Must be raining money near you, I'm jealous







.


----------



## lastmemory

Wow , first time I see such a big freebie. You will make an happy person and can't thank you enough for that!!

I'm in!


----------



## Zerkk

Very generous NecroPS3, thanks for the chance to get an awesome card!


----------



## Butter on Toast

Man, that is generous! And it's just the one I need for SLI!









Count me in.


----------



## Dorianime

OMG









I'm in.. this will make the Christmas build epic!

in in in in!!


----------



## nazarein

id like a chance, ty.


----------



## Hydraulic

This is very generous of you. I would like to be placed into the running for this. Good luck to who ever wins it!


----------



## DuckieHo

I would like it....


----------



## mdatmo

You can count me in. I have been contemplating a 580 for a while I just haven't been able to justify the crazy Aus prices. Free is a price I can justify.


----------



## Papas

Omg. Totally awesome freebie! Amazing.


----------



## TheSandman

god i could so use this, i hope i win


----------



## krnx714

Wow thanks! !!!!!!


----------



## shadow19935

woot around 700 post already. Definitely would like to take part in this draw


----------



## FlameDB

You said you ship anywhere free? so that's also Europe right









Count me in,

crazy freebie!


----------



## qiaowenqian

count me in, thanks!


----------



## Vocality

Definitely in.

Could use this to finally push me into BF3.


----------



## txtrkandy

I think this is just too good not to put in a post, you bet!!

I was gonna sell my 5770's and upgrade to some newer Nvidia cards, probably used cars off the FS thread on here but free is always better, this means I get to do more offroading in my truck this winter in the glorious snow!!

In FTW and better FPS in Crysis 2 and Skyrim!!


----------



## rattlehead

Awesome contest









Thanks for the chance, I'm in.


----------



## thisispatrick

Awesome 11/11 is my birthday! Super in.


----------



## whitekidney

count me in


----------



## mr soft

Geez , massive freebie is massive , IÂ´m in


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

If I win I'll take this as a sign that the gaming gods want me to go over to nvidia, definitely in


----------



## Booty Warrior

Wow, I remember seeing you mention giving away a 580 before, but I didn't think you'd actually do it. Count me in.


----------



## 10halec

You sir, are the definition of good Karma! Count me in!


----------



## Commended

If by any small chance I win this I would probably start crying. In it to win it baby.


----------



## jop14

+rep for you, thats an awesome gift! Count me in plz


----------



## thatrodbloke

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## razaice

I must say this is the most amazing freebie I've ever seen by far. You're a good guy/girl for doing something like this. In!


----------



## ramenbuoy

You are amazing for doing this. Was looking around for a new GFX card for my new build. If I managed to win this I would be in a lot better shape than I am right now haha. New semester is coming up :<


----------



## Hatchet

I would love to include a 580 in the watercooling loop im working on! But darn....id have to buy another waterblock for it









edit: And if i do win, ill do the same contest style freebie auction for my 6870!!!


----------



## travesty

wow. thats very generous of you. definitely in. thanks


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

wow.. that is rather generous of you..

i can haz? 
^_^ 
<3


----------



## Evizerate

damn, thats pretty generous of you brah. i would love a chance to win this!


----------



## utterfabrication

Assuming the card isn't actually Chuck Testa, this is mighty swell of you. Count me in.


----------



## yoshi245

Grats to whoever wins this, wish it was me. Count me in either way.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh my gosh, I would love this!

In, please!

Edit: and sorry about your mom, I thank her too


----------



## Wheezo

Wow, what a freebie. I am in for the very small chance I will get it. If I won this card, I would put it to good use folding. I have an older 920 that just can't keep up with these new sandy bridges and it would help close the gap, plus my current card is getting long in the tooth- still works great but is very aged.

Thanks for the freebie, good luck to all that entered.


----------



## $ilent

what?!

free gtx 580?!?!

IM IN THANKS OP!


----------



## xd_1771

I am in!


----------



## madformoney

I hope I've made 15 posts.
Thanks for the freebie.


----------



## moop

I had to read the OP ten times and the next two pages of posts to believe this!! Count me in! This is really really generous of you, OP


----------



## madformoney

Ignore


----------



## Snowmen

I would be very stupid to skip such an unbelievable freebie... I'm obviously out... Oh wait, I'm *IN*.


----------



## theyedi

sorry to hear that.


----------



## champyg

Wow. Awesome giveaway. In return for your charity...I give you this pun.

Did you hear about that time I went camping?

It was.......intense.


----------



## van13330gg

IN! Thank you for your generosity, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## magna224

I would like to be in this drawing. Thanks a lot for giving away such a large gift to your community. If I were to win this I will sell one of my 6870s with my old PC and give the other away to my friend who has a gt 240.


----------



## george_orm

would love *in*
mean folding card and games away, nice christmas break boost,
nice work on the awesome freebie


----------



## KittensMewMew

This is a pretty huge giveaway, OP is a nice dude, eh gives away a 580 and doesn't afraid of anything.

Totes in.


----------



## noname

may the power of randomness be bestowed upon me.


----------



## Monkmachine

I'm in on this bad boy!

I'll give away my 6950 if I win!


----------



## inrev`

Just as winter sets in too! I'll call you Santa if you choose me haha, count me IN









Plus, i got a 5770...lol common's


----------



## JetEnduro

Awesome freebie. IN!


----------



## bovice163

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWJd3w3QPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWJd3w3QPs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWJd3w3QPs[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## sunjoo

defo in


----------



## coelacanth

NecroPS3, this is amazingly generous. Thanks and "in."
-coela


----------



## Tech-Boy

Wow! Amazing that you are giving away such a card to the community! This is why I love OCN! There are some really awesome people here! :Cheers:


----------



## Jmatt110

I'll jump in, girlfiend wants a new pc.


----------



## BioZeke

Definitely count me in! And now that I'm subscribed to this, I can't wait to see exactly how big this thread gets.

Bring on the posts!

And beer!

<


----------



## Tom1121

In, I never win anything but I'm in.


----------



## Unit_4

Random generator I summon you on the 11th


----------



## The Pook

I'm in! Trying to piece together my [email protected] farm and it'd fit in something nicely


----------



## xtremenofear

Very generous mate







I'm definitely keen for the draw.


----------



## Ace_finland

I am so in! Did not think ppl would be so generous here! Thanks for an awesome freebie!


----------



## Nivekz

Wow, awesome give away.

You must have an amazing job.


----------



## kevin7898

Wow, you are amazingly generous, definitely in


----------



## zodac

Wow, that's a very generous donation.









I'm in.


----------



## stope

Holy crap.. those cards are amazing!

Count me in!!!


----------



## F. B. I. Guy

Awww, do we HAVE to have 15 posts?







I'm more of a reader than a poster.


----------



## rusky1

Good people like you is the reason why I love ocn so much.

Count me in!


----------



## onestack

hmm wow and thanks and very generous of you im in for this


----------



## sratra

Wow man....So generous of you. Definitely count me in.

edit: Ps..thanks alot to you and your mom.


----------



## robertoburri

SO In please!!!! If I win, I will give my GTX 570 away for free


----------



## l1o2l

Nice giveaway! Good luck to everybody. Hopefully I win









I'm so sorry. My father passed away a year ago. Thank you.


----------



## deadly12

Thats sweet !! COunt me in as well.


----------



## Flyingears

Thank you for this very generous freebie. I gave my current cards to my brother as my computer is temporarily out of commission due to a fried power supply. It would be awesome to win this as it would let me to avoid having to steal the cards back from my brother. Im sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## joeyxl

may your mom rest in peace







.

count me in. and if i dont win, its good to see people like you being generous. so whoever gets it, congratz!


----------



## Zorginator

This would be absolutely amazing for my housemate who games on a 4850. Would even fit under our secret santa rules (£10 maximum spend







)

Thank you lots and lots, very generous freebie!









In!

EDIT: Sorry, to hear about your mother. She sounds like a great person. RIP.


----------



## allikat

Thanks to you, and to your Mother. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

But IN, seriously.


----------



## gotasavage2

Wow! very generous of you. I'm totally in for this.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Dude, you're awesome.

Never did I think that OCN could be this generous.

Awesome that you're doing it in honour of your mom, too.


----------



## krz94

My condolences about your mom.

Count me in if you please.

Thank you!


----------



## selectstriker2

Man this is an awesome giveaway. I'm looking to get another card to put in my folding rig (currently running a gtx470 and a Thuban (unlocked 640T))


----------



## preston.murrell

ill come in on this since i need a gpu for my first rig for skyrim(yes i am building a desktop just for skyrim)

prayers with your family for your mothers passing


----------



## Mmansueto

Wow. I am in. I am sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## Blue Marker

My sincerest condolences. I can't even imagine what I would do if I lost my mom. Thank you for giving this community a chance at such a great card. Even though my setup maybe a bit higher end than most, I really would like to enter this freebie thread for a good friend of mine aspiring to get into film and editing. He's been looking into getting an Nvidia card for some kind of mercury engine, and this would be great. Thanks again and good luck to everyone.


----------



## joeyxl

gotta love this community!


----------



## omega17

Wow, posts like this are why OCN is great









Very generous, 580 would be a very nice addition to our folding team.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris13002

one more to make it three... three three three 580's would be nice...

I am not expecting to get this but sorry about your mother...


----------



## Tearik

Wow man, this is pretty awesome of you.
And really sorry to hear about your mom.

Here's my 1 post and time to cross the fingers.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

That's an awesome thing you're doing. Good thing to have in memory of your mother.









I never get lucky enough to get anything free here, so yeah. In anyway. Hopefully it can replace my rubbish 8800GTS I've had forever.


----------



## t0ni

This is very generous, thanks man. I'm in.


----------



## stupidcha

hopefully i win this.









i know my bf3 more fps.


----------



## Infernosaint

This would make my upcoming gaming build for my girlfriend so much cooler. She has to game on an old acer laptop, poor her. D:

In


----------



## sutty

wow amazing to give something like this away - worth a shot count me in


----------



## tr4656

Thank you putting this epic freebie. I am sorry about what happened to your mother.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallien

in hopefully i win

bday is 11/10

sorry about your mother







my condolences


----------



## ne0h

I could seriously use this. It's amazing that some one has the kindness in them to give away a great piece of hardware. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Sickened1

My 21st birthday is 11/11/11







In.


----------



## Mc'zee

Won't believe it until i see the postman in my front door with a box with my name on it









So in!!

PD. sorry about your mother =(


----------



## iLLmAtiCiAn

in and sorry about your mother


----------



## Sainesk

I wouldn't mind another card to fold on and keep me warm









sorry about your mom by the way.


----------



## Killam0n

This would replace my current A-TI/MD 4870 512

*If I win I will give my 4870 512 away for FREE ON OCN.*
and 3x1gb sticks of ddr3 2000mhz ram.

Have to give back to the goodness!


----------



## Ishinomori

Would definately like a chance at winning this...

Props for putting up such an epic freebie!


----------



## topdog

Very generous of you, best freebie on OCN ever

I Want, I Want, I WANT!


----------



## Pozpenguin

I can has one???


----------



## Strobe

I have a friend who has been dying for a decent gamer card for a while. I already have a 580, but this would be for my friend. So count me in please. Need BF3 buddy since most of my friends can't handle it!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## xoleras

Crossing my fingers









You're the best OCN'er, OP!


----------



## Dranx

Very generous of you, thanks for this awesome giveaway.


----------



## dd051

Pag bump for an enter


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Sry to hear about you mom, i dont want the card just though i would give my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eXecuution

Hi there.


----------



## Abs.exe

1 chance on 741+ entries is pretty low.
Still, I'm in.

I'm sorry for your loss, losing my mother is something I can't even think about.
Be strong !


----------



## voklskier4452

Very generous of you to give away such a high end card. Sorry to hear about your loss, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## yanks8981

Would love this card for a folding rig I want to build. I am sorry to hear about your mother, but it's nice to see she has raised such a giving, thoughtful person.


----------



## getbigtony

Sorry for your loss; would like to be in this drawing. Thank you.


----------



## Zaxbys

I would so love to have this!

Count me in!


----------



## OJX

I am sorry about your loss. It is very noble to honour such a loss with altruism.

I am in. Thank you.


----------



## Letmekilluplz

Wow I could totally use an upgrade; I'd be suuuuper greatful if I got these


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

I'm definately in. All I need is a gpu so I can make another rig with my spare parts so my friends can play bf3 on something other than a console.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faint

What a very generous give-a-way.

You have my thanks, now, if only I could get picked....


----------



## AMD_Freak

WoW this is great way to help out a fellow member, hats off to you for giving away something this nice most of us can't afford. this will make someone a great early Christmas present. May your mother RIP and Im sure she would be proud of you for doing something so nice.


----------



## Mongo

The people on this site has to be some of the coolest people in the World.

Im so in on this.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Sorry for you're loss man.

Thanks for the opputonity to win a fabulous card.


----------



## Eiko

O.O Whoa. This would be useful in one of my folding rigs. In please.


----------



## Qasual

In please.


----------



## BeOtCh

sorry for ur loss ...


----------



## dummy12

My condolences to your mother, may she rest in peace. I usually don't go for things like this but your offer is too awesome to pass up. Whomever wins this will definitely be lucky!


----------



## jellis142

Wow... you don't see many of these Freebie's very often.

I am in







My future roommate's rig is almost done, and he needs a GPU. This would let me offload my 6950 to him!


----------



## pc-illiterate

im sorry to hear about your mother.
oh yeah, im down with this. would be a great upgrade from my 275. my gf could have that to ditch her onboard 6150se

oh, and thank you mrs. necro's mom


----------



## saer

Very nice thing you are doing for the community!

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Arsin

My condolences, my father recently lost his mother and brother. It sucks. Wish you well.

I feel bad adding to your list of names, but...

I'm in, thank you very much.


----------



## xFk

I dont meet the requirments







. You are still the man though. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sequences

Ah well, not sure if the month for me is up yet. Regardless, sorry for your loss.


----------



## BenRK

I'm sorry about the loss of your mother. I would be honored to take the gift you provide in her memory.


----------



## iamwardicus

All I can say is Thank You for offering this to the community, and my condolences for the passing of your mother. I would most certainly like to be eligible for this drawing. Again, Thank you....


----------



## Anish

this has to be one of the best freebees to date


----------



## VanillaCena

I'm really sorry about your mother. This is a very generous thing for you to do.


----------



## flushentitypacket

Thank you for doing this! I haven't got a video card yet, and this would be amaaaaazzinnngg.









Oh, and in case it wasn't clear, I'M IN!


----------



## Warhaven

My condolences. Not without a twinge of guilt, I sure would like the card, though.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Sorry about your mum.

Thanks a lot for the opportunity to get a free GTX580


----------



## BlankThis

My condolences over the passing of your mother







Good luck with your new cards!


----------



## shadowtroop121

I would love to get this. I'm 14, so I don't get money to buy these sorts of things.


----------



## punker

perfect for folding


----------



## xxrabid93

Sorry about your mom mate.







It is cool that you are giving away the card in general, and very sweet that it is in her honor.

and...

in.







i feel obligated to say in on freebie threads.


----------



## linkin93

Count me in, I'll need a new heater for winter next year, haha.


----------



## Arkuatic

In!!


----------



## gregory121295

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. Words can not express how much sympathy I have for you, although even all the sympathy in the world isn't enough to make you feel better. Time is the only cure, unfortunately. Losing a loved one, especially a parent is a crushing thing. The closest I've felt to that was losing my grandmother when I was 8, whom I had a very close bond to.

I can tell you are a very generous person, for indeed a gtx580 is no cheap object, and I hope that you find some small bit of joy from giving it away in your mother's memory.

While it brings me an astonishing amount of guilt to say it, I am in.


----------



## EditeD

A noble thought! Also, I feel with you, I lost my grandmother last year, but even though, I can't imagine how hard it is to lose your own mother.

*My deepest condolandes.*

Now, at the freebie, this would be so awesome to win! A GPU is the "last piece missing" from the hardware i bought yesterday.

Sorry to say, I am in. Sound moraly wrong, given your circumstances.

Good luck everyone, and once again my deepest condolances to OP.


----------



## solar0987

In, Someone who has a 580 already will prolly win thought lol.


----------



## ACM

In, thanks!

Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## PvtHudson

I'm sorry for your loss. This is extremely generous of you and a noble way to honor your mother.


----------



## pjBSOD

Thanks for the freebie, my condolences for your the loss of your mother.


----------



## GuardianDuo

wIN pl0x!


----------



## dickcruz

are those pancakes on your profile page?


----------



## zerobahamut

inn! maybe ill finally replace my 275's


----------



## Ghost23

O_O In.


----------



## dickcruz

sorry about your mom dude, she must've been an awesome person


----------



## $ilent

prob gonna be looking at around 3000 entrants here!


----------



## OldMX

awesome bro, very generous from you.


----------



## wot

OMG in!


----------



## s-x

I dont usually enter these drawings, but hot damn you are generous. Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope things are going well in your family, and hopefully you receive good karma back from being so charitable.

As you can see my 8800GTS (old rev) would love to be put into retirement by a sexy 580. I could finally get to play BF3..


----------



## JoshuaaT

Wow, I have not seen a more generous thing done by a member on OCN since I have joined. I am sorry for your loss. Whoever wins this better not flip it for cash or we will find you.

I am in for this.


----------



## kevinf

Excited!!! Never won anything worth more then $50 in my life, and my HD 4830 could use an upgrade!

Thx mate, glad you could take something negative and turn it into a positive. Im sure your mom would be proud.

I just had a baby on 1/11/11... would be cool to win on 11/11/11 !


----------



## Tobuk

Hm, best freebie ever?

I think so! Let's do this!


----------



## JSDempsey

Count me in.
Also, I'm sorry for your loss. Losing family members is never easy.


----------



## Odyn

Sorry to hear about your mom... I don't know how I'd feel if my own mom passed away. Hope you're doing okay...

Either way, I'd like to enter the drawing. Good luck to everyone else as well.


----------



## HanSolo71

I think when I die, I shall have my entire rig gifted to some lucky member of this forums in this manner.

Now where is that will of mine.


----------



## bucdan

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## AnonUser

How very kind of you









Definitely in for this one, then i might even be able to donate my current card to a friend whose girlfriend spilled cola in his PC which ****ed up his GPU <-<


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Thats one heck of a card, Very sorry for your loss. The freebie itself shows your generosity. Count me in.


----------



## Riskitall84

Just wow............................................... ............

Oh im in!


----------



## ChrisB17

In please.

Thanks.


----------



## Ysbl

In for the win.


----------



## colin niloc

This is very nice of you. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BiLLiO333

The spirit of Christmas? Or just super awesome person?
In please! You are awesome!


----------



## Exostenza

HOLY SMOKES!

In!!!!!!


----------



## Matt86

Wow this is a generous act! Would love a really powerful GPU


----------



## evilDSM

This has to be the best freebie EVAR!!!

I'm so in for this!


----------



## chronostorm

wow, what a freebie!

Count me in!


----------



## ASSSETS

ASSSETS
really want it!
That's probably the fastest growing thread in the history of OCN








What about multiple entries?


----------



## TheLastPriest

My condolences for your loss, your generosity in her name is awesome, I would like to enter, we are building a machine for my gamer nephew for christmas. This would make a great addition


----------



## tensionz

Please save me, in!


----------



## CryWin

Thanks for the opportunity man, if somehow I manage to be picked I am more than willing to pay shipping.


----------



## sktfreak

Need a better GPU nowadays









Would appreciate this!


----------



## Lime

I'd be eternally grateful if I won this. In.


----------



## NightTommyX

In ftw!!!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

in would love to have a shot for this card


----------



## ezikiel12

You sir are a good person


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*


The card is pretty much brand new I bought it last month for $480. I'm getting 590's to replace these giving 1 to my uncle and decided i will gove the other away on OCN. I have the box and all that maybe and the shroud i removed but I have all the screws still.

On 11/11/11 12:00 AM EST the entries will end and I will use a random generator to choose a random post in this thread.

rules are must be a member on ocn for at least 1 month with 15+ posts. don't just post "in" make an actual post to enter drawing >.<

I will ship anywhere free. will post pictures later today.

also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


sorry about your loss. thank you for sharing with the community. if won this would proudly replace a 9600gt


----------



## Ha-Nocri

sorry for your loss from me too. I am in for this great freebie...


----------



## xPwn

Thanks for your amazing contribution to OCN as a whole, If I may, could I be "In" this contest?


----------



## Helmsdg

I'd love get a shot.

Danke

--David--


----------



## DailyShot

Sorry to hear about your loss...I too lost a family member as of late...makes things tough...Thanks for a chance on your giveaway.


----------



## oomalikoo

how many posts can we make in here? im bout to take like 10 whole pages for myself.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

That takes a lot to give away something that means a lot to you. Let's just hope that whoever gets it takes care of the card and remembers its roots. Means a lot knowing where it came from. Hopefully this giveaway brings me some luck!


----------



## /Ben

Oh *HELL* I'm *IN*!

This drawing good enough?










Yes, drew it myself long ago!







Can't do it anymore I think...


----------



## /Ben

/remove


----------



## videoman5

Sorry to hear about your mother. I would reckon that she would be happy with your generosity.

In.


----------



## GREG MISO

it would definately be and upgrade from my 4670.


----------



## G. Callen

Wow this awfully kind of you NecroPS3 I am sorry to hear about your loss, but thank you for giving us all this opportunity.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Oh oh oh I want to be in









Sorry to hear about your mom, but for what it's worth, if by some luck I get this (looking at the number of posts right now), will definitely put this to good use *Eyes my ATI card >_>()*


----------



## AsanteSoul

You are quite generous! Congratulations to whoever wins!


----------



## Meatmow

Im in, very generous of you OP and sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## bigmac11

So sorry to hear about your Mom







Hope your doing ok. I REALLY need a card for my next project and kinda ran out of funds.


----------



## yorkshire.lad

You can count me in. I'm only 16 so I have no chance in hell of being able to buy one of these beasts!


----------



## oomalikoo

the kindness of his mother :'(


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Sorry about your mother passing away, this is a very generous thing to do for the community! I would love to be in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## SkippyDogg

Wow man that is very generous of you..mad respect. I'd still like to be entered into the drawing please


----------



## Rookie1337

Wow. I'm so sorry about your mother. I hope you're doing alright.

Now I feel bad about being here for a piece of hardware.









Thank you.


----------



## 3XPeriment

Wow, that's fantastically generous of you. In, and thanks to you (and your mom) for the opportunity.


----------



## tombom

What an incredible giveaway. God bless your mother.


----------



## tian105

I wish you the best of luck.. Hope you feel better...
People in life..come and go..
I wouldnt know how i would feel if my mother is passing away..

Im also in for this..


----------



## kow_ciller

I'm in.

Sorry to hear about your mom. =/


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Very generous of you!


----------



## SightUp

I could totally use an upgrade! I am in!


----------



## DF is BUSY

count me in !

my condolences to your mother, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## iGustopher

Well, may as well give it a shot!


----------



## Monster34

My sincerest condolences about your mother.

This has to be one of the best freebies I have seen here in my many years as an Ocn member.

Thanks for the chance at updating my rig.


----------



## myst88

Condolences to your mother, very generous of you to offer up this card for a giveaway!


----------



## ~kRon1k~

wow....








there are good people left in this world! such an act of kindness. whoever gets chosen will indeed be a lucky one! ...i'll take a chance and see what happens.

in plz.









ps... my condolences as i recently lost my mom a few weeks ago








things will never be the same without mom


----------



## Speced

Count me in! It might be a change for my 6670

Sorry to hear that your mother passed away :/


----------



## Randomdude

First off, condolences to you and your family for the loss. Honestly, I just cried because I'm about to graduate in a few months, and I cried my eyes out. I can't possibly begin to fathom what it's like to lose a mother... Best of luck and I hope you can deal with the loss eventually, somehow. It's a great thing you're doing by the way, I hope it goes to someone truly in need.
If it's of any consolation, it's a fact not worth mentioning that she loved you dearly, more so than you might imagine. I'm a gemini, you might not believe in the stuff they say, but I've got quite the 6th sense. You will from this day onward likely have a guardian angel behind your back. Always cherish the good memories. When I cried an hour or so ago thinking about my graduation, I imagined all those would-be moments when I'm feeling down or life isn't as good to me as I would like it to in some particular moment and I'd remember the days when I were "young" and carefree. Always remember the good moments, but don't live in the past, as it might prove too much of a burden to carry. Again, best of luck to you and your family for the future. And trust in God, he knows his business.

I couldn't believe my eyes the title when I saw it, and then the not-so-restrictive requirements, damn. This is very generous of you, you can count me in for sure, and this is by far the most well-deserved +rep that I've given to anybody on this here site.
I don't think I could possibly win this, but here's to hope and good luck!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Sorry for your loss and condolences to your family dude, stay strong.









Count me in for the 580


----------



## HobieCat

This is an amazing giveaway, and I'm definitely in. Also, my condolences to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## npham858

I'm sorry to hear about your mother, and thank you for the incredible freebie. I'm in.


----------



## Jaromir

wow indeed







u are very generous
I'm in, I could sure use one ....my 5850 is starting to show its age in newer games

Sorry for your loss and condolences to your family


----------



## darkRyu

Really hope I'll win it for my very first build ever!!! Count me in!

Edit: Sorry for your lost. Condolences to you and your family. And thank you to your mother . 
Didn't read the earlier posts before posting.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

First of all sorry for your loss, my condolences to your family and friends.

I am definably In you are very generous to give this away to someone on OCN ^^.

goodluck to all.


----------



## importflip

In for a very generous freebie. Probably the best one I've seen yet.

EDIT: Sorry for the loss of your mother, man. I can totally understand the feeling of losing a loved one.


----------



## CBZ323

One of my cards died and now my "no upgrade till Kepler" plans were changing. It would be great to try the big brother of the GTX 560 Ti.

It's very generous of you to give them away, thank you! Very thoughtful to give them in her memory. I wish my mom knew what kind of GPUs i like or want.

Please count me in!


----------



## H-man

Don't you love when OCN gets in the habit of 500ing?
I don't, but I like to be in the freebies that OCN members do.


----------



## kskwerl

It could be me :3


----------



## Ceej

That's so sad









Sorry for your loss.

Would love to win one of these and kick BF3 into overdrive! no more vRAM studdering


----------



## Locool676

Well, my 9600GSO is gone now, so I'm without anything better than a 7200...
Can't hurt to say
IN!


----------



## syntax32

o man thats aswome gl to every one and im in


----------



## R4V3N

This is a very generous offer.
My condolences for your loss and thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## tipsytoto

wow that's amazing, I'm in!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Sorry about your mother. Count me in, that'd be a great upgrade from my current folding card.


----------



## Polska

Amazing, appreciate it very much. Would love to have the chance at this card. Willing to pay shipping to Canada if necessary. Many thanks to you and your mother.


----------



## Dunkler

You are a very generous man. Thanks for the opportunity. Sorry to hear about your mom.

Count me in on the drawing.


----------



## rent.a.john

Awesome, I remember another guy before giving away 480s. Life karma to you!


----------



## rpm666

I wouldn't mind trying the nVidia waggon


----------



## nickjans3

Very generous. It's nice to see someone that doesn't just care about money.


----------



## Harrier

Sorry for your loss and thank you for your generosity and the chance to win.

I'm in.


----------



## Soulphalanx

In!! May your mother rest in peace.

EDIT: If I win this, I'll give away my GTX470.


----------



## MrBalll

Count me on.
This is very nice of you and I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Ofosho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*


also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


That's awesome man. Thanks to the both of you.

In for an upgrade!


----------



## consume

Whoooooosh


----------



## WC_EEND

That's a really generous offer.

Also, my condolences for the loss of your mother.


----------



## famous1994

I'm in!


----------



## Fabse

That's amazing dude. Giving away such a beauty is a shame, but it doesn't change the fact that I would love another one.








Sorry for your loss, but thumps up, really generous.


----------



## JMCB

Wow, this is mighty generous.

I've been wanting to get a rig to play some co-op BF3. This would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## NightHawK360

Totally in! This is really generous.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Sorry to hear about your mum. Life is pain
I just recently got fired from my grocery store produce job, a job I came in 10 minutes early for, broke down loads from trucks myself, always cleaned up before I left/closed, all because my boss could and DID hire two members of another ethnic group for cheaper. Time to put college on hold AGAIN. I was going to buy one of these cards, but all of my money has to go towards bills now. My friend who is much better off than me is sending me a 750W psu so I could be able to run one of these cards just fine. He is nice enough to give it away for free to me and for that I am grateful. I like the 460's performance in BF3 and other games, but I would be very happy with a better card, especially since I have two monitors hooked up 24/7.

Thanks for listening to my sob story, I really want that card/I can pay for shipping.


----------



## just_nuke_em

In. I want to freeze it and bench it







.


----------



## antonr90

I dont really have any sad story or anything to entice you into giving it to me, but I sure as hell wouldn't mind such a generous gift.

Sorry about your mom


----------



## loki_reborn

Sorry for your loss dude.


----------



## Argeius

Never thought i would see somebody give away a 580 this thread is gonna make ocn crash
in for sure


----------



## amanthekid

Im in but I don't know what to say so here is a great quote I found "Time is the stuff that keeps everything from happening at once." Sorry about your mom though


----------



## dakpyro525

You are beyond generous. Sorry about your mother.

Count me in.


----------



## itzzjason

sorry to to hear about your mom. may she RIP

count me in for a gtx580


----------



## NoTiCe

This is very generous of you Necro. You can count me in.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im in sorry about your loss hope everything is going good for you.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Awesome give away! Sorry to hear about your Mom. Sounded like a very generous person.


----------



## TheDoug

Very generous of you...

Count me in.


----------



## FallenFaux

I would love to get in on this freebie, thanks for offering it.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Wow. This has to be one of the best freebies I have seen on here. I'm sorry to hear about your mothers passing.







This would be great to win, and best of luck to you.









So, I'm in, and it appears that the majority of users on OCN are as well.


----------



## oomalikoo

so how many times can u post here?


----------



## Ezygroove

Woooow!







Count me in! This forum goes from strength to strength!!


----------



## [email protected]

OMG! I never owned one so count me in sir!


----------



## Swift Castiel

Count me in.

Really sorry to hear about your mother.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## wholeeo

Sorry to hear about your mother passing away. I do want, the 4890 that's in my backup PC is getting a bit outdated.


----------



## a2hopper

Sucks to lose family man. This is a cool contest though thanks for that.


----------



## ccrunner863

count me in!!!


----------



## Skrillex

count me in bro.


----------



## fl0w3n

Well I think I'd be silly to not call "in" on this.

Here's FTW


----------



## Grath

Sorry to hear about your mother, I have lost many close family members recently also.

In please...


----------



## oomalikoo

can i get an answer? how many times can you post in the thread?

im in btw.


----------



## NUM3ERZ

My condolences about your mother passing, if I win I'll share the love by giving my 560TI away too.


----------



## bayarea757

If it some sort of voting system i vote for motive. Seems like a nice thing to do for a brother and a VET.


----------



## Zero4549

Wow... an actual upgrade, and it wont drop me out of college to pay for it. Very much in. Thanks for your generosity and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## XiCynx

This is perfect! I have one 580 that I had just bought and was contemplating on whether I should get another one or not. This would be a perfect addition to my current one to help me push out the extra frames as well as let me have the first dual card setup ever! =D


----------



## bei fei

nice of you to give away that much. Good luck to all posters


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Whoa...bless you, good sir, and my condolences.


----------



## Penryn

If you remove the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.


----------



## DJHarter75

In.

Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## HexATL

Thanks! NecroPS3 !

Please enter me.. I use a GTS 250


----------



## KOBALT

Wow, that's a nice giveaway. Sorry about your Mom.









What a great way to honor her. Thanks. ;. 
In please!

Sent from my BIONIK


----------



## fatherTime27

Awesome giveaway definitely in!


----------



## stock

Sorry for your loss. Unbelievably kind offer, please count me in.


----------



## Eduardv

Ok , in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xPrestonn

A 580 giveaway? this is the kind of thing I expected to see in 2015, not 2011. amazing giveaway. I'm in.


----------



## Doodlebro

Good god man, you're a saint.

In.


----------



## lowfat

Wo dood. That is pretty awesome of you. In on this.


----------



## fshizl

IN sir!

RIP to your mother man! sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## soundx98

Please count me in!


----------



## bigkahuna360

In and sorry about your mom.


----------



## adamski07

OMG! free 580? I want it! I'm in!
















sorry to hear that bro.. my condolences...


----------



## krajee

Very generous of you. Sorry to hear that your mother passed. I would definitely like the chance to get a card like this.


----------



## theamdman

in


----------



## Blostorm

Already got in, just saw the edit about your mother. I'm sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace.


----------



## repo_man

I want to put my name in for this as well. Thank you for the awesome freebie!


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

very generous. best of luck to everyone.


----------



## chinesethunda

holy crap thats amazing, i would totally love to have one please


----------



## wilykat

Hello tri-SLi if I move the PSU over!

I'm in for the freebie as well.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Well now since everyone else is entering.. so shall I


----------



## The_Punisher

OP I am truly sorry for your loss. My mother passed away a little over 4 years ago and I still think about her every day.


----------



## BountyHead

One of mt 5850's died and I am out of work I would love this


----------



## zl4y3r

Wow I still can't believe you're giving away such a card. Count me in though. Thank you.


----------



## Revained Mortal

I'm sorry to hear that and I thank you for your generosity.


----------



## SkullTrail

Thank you for the opportunity. God bless your mother and may she rest in peace.

I am definitely interested in this freebie. Thanks again and GL everyone!


----------



## brute maniac

wow, very generous of you OP. if only you could pick the winner now so i can play skyrim sli-ed








also sorry to hear about your mother passing


----------



## addyson

Totally looking for this as my single card solution!







Thank you for the offer!


----------



## Ivan TSI

Please add me in.
I'm sorry for your lost.


----------



## lp75220

Sorry to her about your mother. In please.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Wow you are very generous, verrrry verrrryyyy generous







GL everyone


----------



## Azakai

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. I'm in.


----------



## theturbofd

thanks for the chance


----------



## CartmanTheTub

Thank you for the great freebie. also sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Dustin1

Sorry to hear about your mother..







losing a parent is never easy, and I can definitely relate to you on that.

But on a side note, I'm in. If I win, the card will be used to fold with!


----------



## dominique120

You are to generous, god bless you and you mother. I'm in please.


----------



## hunt3r93

Wow awesome im in!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

That is the most generous give away ever. I would love to get a 580.


----------



## omgipown

I never win these things but I guess I'll enter







+


----------



## iLLGT3

In!!


----------



## fliq

Wow, RIP and thanks!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


In!!


Did you see the "Don't just write in, make a real post" part of it?


----------



## nimbo1990

Wow, in. This will help me start on the system I have always wanted, but never built.


----------



## kriios

I was taken aback when I read this post.







I'm sorry about your loss. It's really nice that you're giving so much back to our community here. 
Thanks and best of luck to whoever wins! Good karma coming your way.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quite the giveaway, +rep for the selflessness.

Also my condolences on your mother.


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Hey I just wanna give my condolences for your mother.
Its hard D:, I remember losing my grandmother 2 years ago. 
Hope things go well for you


----------



## venom55520

my condolences, awesome freebie and awesome person


----------



## zosothepage

that is so nice of you congrats to who ever gets it


----------



## TheHunter

In,

and wow that's some huge freebie


----------



## skyravr

Would love to try that card out.

Nice move for the community.


----------



## Modus

In!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

it's always tough to lose a family member especially your mom.. 
so we all gather here to thank her for the gifts and thank you for such a gracious gift to the community.

count me in...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Could probably use one for SLI


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Am In.. thank you sir


----------



## CWell1337

Sorry for your loss buddy.

Nice of you to do something so generous in her memory. Count me in.


----------



## Darkslayer7

I really appreciate this giveaway . 
I really would like to enter







.

(have to get a new card sooner or later , because my 295 is slowly degrading already)


----------



## G33K

In please







will really help with the build I want to get, saving me $200 off of the 560ti I was looking at

And many condolences to you


----------



## Garvani

Wow that is quite an impressive freebie! Count me in.. i hope by posting anywhere you mean international









Condolences to you..
I vouch to carry this on and will donate my 2 cards to a worthy cause if i shall win this..


----------



## Dr.X

Hole crap that's a good give away. If i win this will give my sli 470s to my bud been planing on build him a pc as a xmas/bday gift.


----------



## Sodalink

That's very generous to do with such expensive piece of hardware.

I'm in, maybe I'll get another computer going and get my wife to game with me.


----------



## trippinonprozac

count me in









very generous offer mate.


----------



## stormcr4nk

Count me in.

Sorry to hear about your mother. You and her are about to make one ocn member very happy


----------



## Deathclaw

really nice of you
this is going to make somebody extremely happy
hope it is me though

sad about your mother
she has gone to a better place


----------



## unreal_calibur

wow a 580 dcii. very generous. i would like it please


----------



## InspectrButters

Thanks for the generous offer. Count me in.


----------



## ajresendez

I want this! Would like to go triple gtx 580







. Really though this is cool, you're awesome for doing this. lets hope i get this.


----------



## 713King

Appreciate what you are doing for OCN community and giving out the card. Hope random generator gets this post!


----------



## CDub07

Please count me in the the drawing.

Just lost a friend to leukemia and know the feeling of losing someone close.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Count me in for the drawing please.

I would love to win this, just got back into it but my starter rig aint so hot. This would be great way for me to get back into folding. Definitely count me in my friend.

If I win yall ill raffle of my 5830, aint much but pass it along I say.

Woot for the OP doing this raffle!


----------



## arfaad

I really need a new card. Good of you to make this offer


----------



## Sakumo

In, and thanks to NecroPS3's mother for the chance for this.

Note:this will be either going to put in my possible new desktop, or into my bro's desktop if I was to win.


----------



## boateye

I give my condolences. I hope you are coping well with your loss.

I would like to participate in this drawing. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Dmac73

RIP to your mother.

In.


----------



## DaClownie

I'm certainly in for this one, and I'm very sorry to hear of your mom's passing. She'd be proud to see you do this









- Danny


----------



## Deviance

Definitely in for this one... Would give the 560 to the wife.


----------



## FlamingMidget

by the time it hits 11/11/11 we will all have like a .05% chance of winning XD


----------



## mgdev

This is extremely generous. I have been needed a decent graphics card for quite a while now.

Thank You.


----------



## twostepbehind

I'm sorry for your loss. It's nice to see people like yourself doing nice things for others.


----------



## vietunit

My condolences about your mother, may she rest in paradise.

That said, you are doing an amazing thing for the community at OCN, something I've never seen in my short stay here, hopefully the random generator selects this post!


----------



## ekg84

Awesome giveaway! Respect to OP, someone will get lucky


----------



## zpliptzy

Wow...would I be happy if I could get tri-SLI? Heck yes! Count me in!


----------



## Kaoz

Ty for this opportunity! Unfortunate for your loss my condolence to you and the rest of your fam. 1 Love!


----------



## skatingrocker17

Very generous. I'm sure the chances of me winning this are literally 1:1,000,000 but I've gotten lucky before.

IN!


----------



## Jhony02

Hopefully I have some good luck!


----------



## amxchief

in thanks for the chance


----------



## Kiggold

excellent freebie mate!

On behalf of the OCN community, we thank you dearly!

in









EDIT: Woot 1000th post!


----------



## vhaarr

What's with all these awesome giveaways recently? Is the world going to end soon?
To be honest it seems to me that with all this goodness flowing around, God would never doom us all.

Wait.. I don't believe in the divine. And also, apparently the world IS going to end soon - now I remember! Still, I'd enjoy a DCUII for a few weeks at least.


----------



## Jotun

Wow, I'm, in.

My condolences to you an your family. I went through something like this when I was younger.


----------



## biaxident

dude u are doing something amazing for the ocn community good loock to everyone and cheers my friend for doing a freebie like this


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Do I qualify if I will be one month old on OCN by the 11th? =]

If so in.


----------



## JSPK

Wow! I could use a free upgrade.
Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KILLER_K

This is super nice. Thanks for the chance and good luck to everyone.

Sorry to hear about your loss of your mother.


----------



## guiJY

Wow, how nice of you!
Maybe I don't need to buy a graphics card after all
Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## King Who Dat

Count me in. If I happen to win I insist you keep it and sell it off to help with your expenses. I can't imagine losing my mom. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Sent by my Inspire 4g when I should be doing other things...


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Amazing freebie, thanks Necro. Would go a long ways to helping me build a system for a friend on a budget.


----------



## mbp

Dude I am so in =)


----------



## Lonestar

Wow, sorry to hear about your mother, always sucks to loose a loved one. I'm sure the whole community thanks you for such an awesome giveaway in her honor


----------



## JozefH

If I win it I promise to treat it like its supposed to be Watercooled and ocd to the max


----------



## Ikthus

This is a crazy freebie...count me in. Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## rsilverx05

Sorry to hear about your mom, I couldn't even imagine...
i am totally in though, your awesome!


----------



## Intense

in


----------



## chewdude

Very cool of you. Throw my hat in.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am in for this


----------



## Flying Donkey

In

lolwut 50 pages already? no chance of me winning i guess


----------



## pLiDeX

I'm in, I've been wanting a GTX580 but I don't have money to upgrade

Sorry about your mom, thanks and RIP


----------



## Bodycount

WOW!!

in


----------



## ITaoI

Sorry hear about your mom and hope you feel better soon. I would like to enter to win the video card.

thank you


----------



## bgtrance

IN! You will greatly be remembered for this!


----------



## tsukai

Such a nice give away. Looking forward for the opportunity.


----------



## giganews35

Thank you for such a generous FREEBIE! And Thank you to your mom. May she rest in peace!

If my luck brings me this card. I will be using it in my 24/7 folding rig.







20k more ppd would be nice! Thanks again!


----------



## elttaboi

Sad to hear that man. Sounds like she was awesome.
Count me in.


----------



## darksandz93

I am so sorry to hear about your mother! My condolences I may not have 16 reps but i'm trying!







you sir are awesome!


----------



## fashric

Condolences on the loss of your mother never easy losing a close family member. Please count me in on your fantastic giveaway.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Sorry to hear that your Mom passed mate...

nonetheless i would like to thank her and My sincerest Condolence..May she rest in peace beside our creator..i will pray for her journey..

again Thanks!!


----------



## PiERiT

Sorry about your mother.


----------



## metroidfreak

I'm sorry to hear about your loss...

I would love to get this and put it to some hardcore folding use.


----------



## Ubeermench

In! Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would like to win. Not because I necessarily NEED the card. But I'll fold on it 24/7, and crank out some serious points per day with it.







Of course SLI goodness wouldn't hurt when I can use it...but that's besides the point.

It would definitely be going to a good cause coming to me if I won.

I'd be more than happy to pay shipping for it if need be too.


----------



## molino

condolences to your mother.


----------



## Live_free

Holy %#&@..... Dear god... <3


----------



## animal0307

I'd like to claim my spot in line for this awesome card. I don't need the card but an upgrade wouldn't go amiss.

Thank you for giving to the community. I hope this act of kindness comes back to you in the end.


----------



## Rixon

My condolences to your family, you are being more than generous in a time where I would not be. An awesome freebie, If I win i'll pay for shipping and then some.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Holy omg!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Very generous of you, and I would like to win it. Too bad I probably wouldn't even game on it... I would put it to use 24/7 [email protected]


----------



## Captain1337

This is the biggest and best freebie I have even seen on OCN, this 580 is going to be great for my future pc (building 1 month from now).

Sorry to hear that your mom passed away(Rest In Peace), I appreciate you and your moms generosity.


----------



## kubo

In 4 SLI


----------



## B-rock

In, I would use this card to help cure cancer...aka folding







I won't lie for gaming also.


----------



## EpicPie

Wow OP, you could have sold it and at least gotten $400-ish for it. Thanks for the opportunity for this giveaway. In! I could really use a GPU upgrade!


----------



## imadude10

Wow, This is one heck of a freebie. My condolences about your mother though.

I'd definitely "pay it forward" by doing the same with my card if I win though. Hope what goes around, does actually come around for you in this case









In!


----------



## Anth0789

Never seen a nice freebie like this.









In for sure!


----------



## Zeek

wow 105 pages 0.o

i'm posting here cuz my 560 just died and since it was bstock I cant return it :/

good luck everyone


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I need the folding power







.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Aryus

I'm in...

hope to win this card, I will use it for good cause


----------



## X-Country Dude96

11/11/11 is my birthday! I'll be turning 15, and I think I'll be in shock for days if I win :O. Count me in! Nevertheless, sorry for your loss.







.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Thanks for your generosity and hope your mother rests in peace.


----------



## mastrflexx

How could you not want in on this! I'm in!


----------



## Victorious25

Very sorry for your loss. Hope all is well for you.
In as all the others, as well.
Congrats to the winner regardless, and very cool thing you're doing for the community.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Wow this is an extremely generous freebie!

In!

already 101 pages?!?!









scratch that 106


----------



## froogle

I am sorry to hear of your loss.
I hope that your future is bright and you will get over it and enjoy life.

Your contribution to the community is really phenomenal.
I would like to enter the competition.


----------



## grandestfail9190

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Your mother sounded like a very nice woman to do that for you. Also, this donation is also extremely nice of you as I have only seen one or two that surpasses yours in value.


----------



## TheNinjaMan

I should start posting. HURR.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Awesome freebie! I am ready for SLIIIIII







. Thanks!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Very sorry to her about your loss. I hope you and your family are doing well in this time of hurt

Please consider me as a candidate for this 'freebie'

[ISM]-BlueDragon


----------



## -Inferno

I would like to enter.

It's such a nice thing for you to do, especially in honor of your mother.
I thank both of you for being such great people.


----------



## munaim1

Wow what an awesome giveaway. That's extremely generous and very very nice of you! Sorry to hear about your loss.

On that note, I'll take my chances lol









IN!!


----------



## deviot

sorry for your loss!


----------



## naizarak

so...how bout dem pics?


----------



## Mikezilla

Posting more than in to be considered for this freebie.


----------



## daman246

You sir are a GOD


----------



## Reload_X

my post ftw .....i dont know what i will do with that.....mmmm maybe play bf3 on ultra, good luck for all specially for me


----------



## veritas-truth

WOW... this is the most expensive giveaway I've seen on here.

Sorry for your loss sir.

Also I bet your uncle was very pleased with his gift and so will the person lucky enough to win this giveaway. Definitely want in on this freebie!


----------



## MakubeX

My condolences and thank you both.

This is one of the most amazing giveaways yet! Count me in!


----------



## Special_K

I'd like in the contest to win the card.


----------



## eseb1

Cool, I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## illsupra

I'm in! My '70 looks like its about to tap out on me...

This would be awesome. Thanks for the opportunity
and good luck to everyone...

Also, sorry to hear about your mother passing. I can't imagine
how it must feel to lose such a close relation like that...


----------



## Tatakai All

First off, I'm sorry to hear about you losing your mother and my sincere condolences go out to you and your family. Losing a loved one is always hard especially if it's your mom.







Thank you very much for sharing with us here at OCN







through her generosity. Keep your head up and again many thanks for your moms generosity being shown through you.


----------



## utnorris

Sorry to hear about your mother. In for one.


----------



## Artisian

This is like crazy nice of you, Im in for the drawing. You deserve like a million rep for this heh.


----------



## Blindsay

Wow, quite a giveaway, had to reread it to make sure i wasnt reading it wrong, count me in. Good luck to everyone that entered


----------



## ltrevo

If i can have it then i'll save around 2 month salary for that.
So CHOOSE me!!!!


----------



## EVILNOK

Wow. Very sorry for your loss. Its really nice of you to offer up a 580 like this. Sign me up please.


----------



## ginger7

:O Count me in!


----------



## hxcnero

got nothing to lose and so much potential for a win. I'm IN!

i cant imagine what it must like dealing with the loss of an immediate family member.
sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blazedak47

Wow, such an awesome move. I'm all out of parts after making two pcs for freinds I could use a treat. Count me in.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Sorry for your loss my friend. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Fossil

Very cool of you to do this. I'm in.


----------



## Shatterist

Wow...that's certainly a way to honor your mother, I'd probably put paper and tape on it dedicating the card to you.


----------



## Humafold

This is very admirable of you.


----------



## Su77en187

I've been looking for a new card! Count me in! This is a crazy freebie, lol.


----------



## sbao26975

Wow, this is incredibly generous of you.


----------



## labbu63

wow this is so nice of you to give away such an amazing card and may your mother rest in peace
i am in


----------



## EduFurtado

I never won anything this big in my life.
I hope this is the first time!
I'm IN!


----------



## luvsan

Sorry about your loss. Hope you are coping well. Thanks for her generosity and obviously it runs in the family.

I have a birthday coming up and I must say this would be a excellent prize.


----------



## SMK

While Id be grateful to get this, I'm more inclined to comment on and send my condolences to you for your loss, as I've lost my mother as well, all i can say is stay strong!

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Feel better and my condolences for your loss. It would be amazing winning this card.


----------



## gildadan

That is a touching thing to do in honor of your mother. Sorry for your loss. Always sad to lose a loved one.

That is still really generous thing to do.


----------



## spud84

Very sorry to hear about your mother, a generous act such as this is a lovely way to commemorate her.


----------



## Mullinz

You are an awesome person, if I get this card I'll have to somehow pay it forward as well. I have been thinking about donating my old rig instead of folding on it.


----------



## Nocturin

I offer my condolences for your recent loss. Wish the best for our family in the future.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd like to thank both of you for giving this away. Simply put, I want the card to add to my folding equipment. Partially so I have a GPU dedicated to folding, and partially because I use my other hardware for BOINC since BOINC runs better on ATi hardware (and I normally use ATi cards in my gaming systems.)


----------



## pangolinman

Holy crap, best freebie of all time.

I would love to take this off your hands, I have a friend with a GTS250 and I'd love to be able to give him my 6970 for free.


----------



## Cool Vibrations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;15615458*
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


That's a very nice thing for her to do for you.









Not trying to steer you away from your goal, but I would actually frame them somewhere, haha.


----------



## Nocturin

I offer my condolences for your loss.

Thank you for the opportunity at a graphics card I could never afford!


----------



## jkontra13

holy ****, I'd love to SLI two of these. Love mine.


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

Wow, 110 pages means I have literally zero chance of winning this, but thanks for the chance!


----------



## BLKKROW

I am in, thanks so much for the offer.


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## M4fade

Wow, what a freebie. Very generous.

In!


----------



## Ragsters

Crazy stuff! In!


----------



## Pencuri

I'm in. I do appreciate what you are doing though. I would probably have done the same more or less if the same situation happened. You have my condolences.


----------



## dcyli

Thank you for your generosity and I hope I win.

Thanks!


----------



## phibrizo

sorry for the lost of your mother









i feel like an a hole wanting to get in this contest for a gpu.........
but im in.


----------



## Danker16

I am sorry for the loss of your mother.

Im in.. I'll honour her!


----------



## Nistenf

Wow, this is amazing. You'll have a difficult time sorting all the participants, 111 pages!

I have more than 15 posts, but I've been here for 26 days, not an entire month. So if that's not a problem, then I'm very in! This would be an amazing replacement for my 8800GT and a great way to save some money on my next build. If my 26 days is a problem then that's ok of course.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Shozzking

Oh wow, biggest giveaway that I've seen so far. I'd love to have tri-SLi.


----------



## mica3speedy

extremely generous of you, would make a perfect gift for someone. I'm in of course







.


----------



## worx

Nice video card... count me in!


----------



## Redwoodz

Good man spreading the wealth. Thank you!


----------



## hitrun222

Would sure make a nice upgrade for me, definitely in!


----------



## Padishah

count me in on this very generous man!!


----------



## asuindasun

Sorry about your mother, but in for the card.


----------



## CravinR1

In for a great freebie.

Very generous way of honoring your mother. Very sorry for your loss, I hope the person who receives it appreciates the gift you're giving and that your mothers passing leaves some happiness. I'm sure the gift alone will make you feel somewhat better, as she will look down with approval


----------



## RasutoKage

Sorry to hear about your mom. Good luck to all who enter. I'm glad I have a chance to win something special.


----------



## 69_Goat

Sorry for your loss.

This is a very generous giveaway.

Count me in. I'ld fold on it for sure.


----------



## alwang17

Totally in for this! Coolest freebie ever seen here.


----------



## Traxion

I hope you and your family are doing well. Hold up mate.


----------



## fastpcman12

this is awesome! glad you're doing it mate!

count me in!


----------



## GoldenTiger

This is very generous of you! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am sorry for your loss. I am in for this tho and you are a good person for this.


----------



## spartacus

Wow, awesome freebie. I'd like in please.
Sorry to hear that your mother passed...that's never an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry about your mother. In and thank you for offering such a great giveaway.


----------



## ruairi

I offer my deepest condolences and hope this card will go to somebody who doesn't already have something like tri gtx 580's (no offence) but to somebody who actually needs this


----------



## Sturdius

count me in. would make a great replacement for my 260's. very sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## PizzaMan

Ohhhh, I'd mod the poo out of this GPU and freeze her on LN2 like you know she wants it.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like Flyn.


----------



## 808MP5

This is a major give away.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## minivancan

holy o.o.....gotta give you mad props for making this freebie!

but I am in for the win







. Also I am sorry to hear that your mother passed away...:/


----------



## jagz

I'm in.

May your mother RIP.


----------



## MaddenModer

I am in!


----------



## Spykerv

In in in.


----------



## Suit Up

This would be great in my brothers PC. He still uses an old socket 939 Athlon X2 and a 9600GT. In!


----------



## Capwn

spIN!!!!!








Best OCN freebie ever?? I think so.


----------



## AMOCO

In and would really like to try an Nvidia card for once.Haven't had an Nvidia since the AGP days.


----------



## Segovax

I would love to have this card, thanks for this!

This is crazy, really cool thing you are doing here man.

Thank you.


----------



## Zzari

Sorry to hear about your mother passing. I would definitely love to have the card in her honor!

Would be using for SLI with my current 580


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Woah! In please!!


----------



## DZSlasher

I would like to enter. I am very sorry to hear that your mother passed away. I hope that she rests in peace.


----------



## Richenbals

I'd love to replace my 5770 with this uber sexy machine.


----------



## InF3Rnus

I'm definitely jumping on this bandwagon... I could use one of those sexy beasts... Especially considering one of my 570's VRMs exploded!


----------



## Glends

Hi, sick freebie you have. Good luck to all And thanks to your mom.


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Thank you so much for posting this freebie! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;15615458*
> The card is pretty much brand new I bought it last month for $480. I'm getting 590's to replace these giving 1 to my uncle and decided i will gove the other away on OCN. I have the box and all that maybe and the shroud i removed but I have all the screws still.
> 
> On 11/11/11 12:00 AM EST the entries will end and I will use a random generator to choose a random post in this thread.
> 
> rules are must be a member on ocn for at least 1 month with 15+ posts. don't just post "in" make an actual post to enter drawing >.<
> 
> I will ship anywhere free. will post pictures later today.
> 
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


wanna try my luck for the 580 and Sorry to hear of your mom's passing.


----------



## bobisgod

Video card upgrade would be really nice


----------



## MadGoat

My thoughts go out to you for your loss...

It's in your mother's honor I will enter to this contest as well.

Very generous of you and I'm sure its with every once of generosity that your mother was capable of as well.


----------



## mind0uT

Wowowowow!!

I'm in!


----------



## McGee-zax

ok, never won anything in my life


----------



## BloodyRory

HOLY BAJEEZUS!

Thank you for giving this away!









I would love to be in in this drawing


----------



## pelplouffe

That would be so much better then my CF of 6770 and way more worth to watercool it too

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Skoobs

oh my lord... i want!

i might be able to play BF3 on max if i SLI these


----------



## evil jerry

Really cool, look at how many post there are. I'm sorry to hear about your mother bro, I could never imagine.


----------



## Snowmen

I am truely sorry to hear that your mother passed away









It's also very nice from you to give it away and do it to honor her.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Totally in for this. Quite a giveaway


----------



## [March]

=O
cool

If I get it, I'll Fold with it for sure!


----------



## bstover17

Definitely [email protected]


----------



## harishgayatri

I am In.

Thanks for putting this in giveaway . really appreciate that.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

Would love to be in.
Peace to your mother:hypocrite(i think that's an angel, why does it say hypocrite?







)


----------



## SilenTxR

In.

Sorry to hear about your loss. Very nice of you to give an awesome freebie in honor of her.


----------



## foilfence

low probability of winning but here goes.

Thanks!


----------



## Uncivilised

im in on this bro, and srry bwt ur mum dude


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Great offer. Not much of a chance at getting it though lol.


----------



## Akumajou

Sorry to hear about your mother. That's very generous of you to give it away.

I've been looking to upgrade my video card, but I can't afford anything that would be worthwhile for the long-run. A GTX 580 would be awesome.

Thank you, and your mother, for this offer.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Sounds like a sweet deal.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## whe3ls

this is pretty generous thing you are doing. any way im in


----------



## InTeL

wow what a freebie









Count me in thanks


----------



## Semedar

Awesome freebie, man.









I'll also participate in this freebie.

Sorry about your mother, though.


----------



## fl0w3n




----------



## mwayne5

That's really nice to give this away in honor of your mom


----------



## iJustin

Wow very nice. This thread blew fast/


----------



## tcaughey

Wow, this is some awesome generosity you are displaying here.

Condolences to you as well.

With that, I guess this is my entry for the drawing! I usually try to make my posts worth my time and effort, and this is definitely worth it. Just curious though, how is one able to use a random generator to chose a post for the winning entry on such contests? I'm sure I could do some research and find my answer, but I figure I'd ask the pros!


----------



## fl0w3n

As an owner of this model of 580, I can say that it is quite a fantastic (albeit large) card!


----------



## 5prout

In!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I gotta get me a new power supply....


----------



## Ziox

Im In ^-^ This is pretty awesome


----------



## l3eans

Uh if I were you, NEVERRR. But **** you are so generous that I can't even believe I'm looking at this. In anyways. TY!


----------



## xJavontax

Woah! That is an extremely generous thing to do! Bless you and your mother!

I'm in! This is great


----------



## fix0r75

Man oh Man, i would surely like to win this Free card to replace my trusty 9800gt







, thanks for the oppurtunity! Count me in!


----------



## w0nderbr3ad

580gtx in sli?! I'm in!


----------



## dutchgenius

in and thanks for your generosity.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## ExtraBeans

I could "convert" to the green team with a luck of the draw







Thanks for conducting this drawing!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;15615458*
> The card is pretty much brand new I bought it last month for $480. I'm getting 590's to replace these giving 1 to my uncle and decided i will gove the other away on OCN. I have the box and all that maybe and the shroud i removed but I have all the screws still.
> 
> On 11/11/11 12:00 AM EST the entries will end and I will use a random generator to choose a random post in this thread.
> 
> rules are must be a member on ocn for at least 1 month with 15+ posts. don't just post "in" make an actual post to enter drawing >.<
> 
> I will ship anywhere free. will post pictures later today.
> 
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


Yes, please enter me in the drawing.

Kids have been dying for a rig instead of sharing mine. Cash is short to build them one. Been putting one together for past year. Getting there but I'm shy. Thanks man.









Sorry for your loss.


----------



## YGenHungarian

Count me in please!
Would love one


----------



## Mr.Pie

really nice of you to give this away mate









thanks for giving to the community; count me in for the drawing!


----------



## N3C14R

Omg! I want another 580 for sli, in please!


----------



## Jehutiy

Wow, this is very generous of you to give this card away to the community. Your mother would be proud of you!


----------



## koulaid

IN!!! Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Can't play bf3 with my cards







i'm so in need of a new 500 series









Thanks for being so generous and we're sorry for your loss man


----------



## FlamingMidget

There is gonna be so many disappointed people when this is over


----------



## TwiggLe

Don't have 15 rep but still wanted to say sorry about your mother. I found mine passed away in her apartment a couple years ago. Was a very hard time for me for awhile after that.
Any who good luck to whoever wins wish I could be a part of the give-away too.

Edit: Oh 15 posts not rep o.0 lrn2rd


----------



## Ryyy

I lost my mother recently from her battle with thyroid cancer and I appreciate you doing something nice for the OCN community in her honor. Living your life day by day should always involve honoring your parent or parents that have passed away, and even more so when they are still here with you. Too many out there take for granted who they have raising them and forget the sacrifices they make to bring up their children.

Respect to you.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Does being a member as of 11/11/11 count? Maybe I can finally give my friend that birthday present he deserves :O not the 580 if I win of course...but the 570 i currently have







Amazing generosity on your part though  thanks for it!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Wow, crazy long thread! Very nice of you though OP for giving back to the community and in remembrance of your mother (sorry for your loss







). I would definitely like a chance at this, not for myself though. I would upgrade my bros 560Ti and switch that to my nephew's PC which has my old 8800gts.


----------



## DoomDash

I'd like to enter. Thanks so much for the chance







.


----------



## Duplicated

It said 15 posts on the original post.

Anyway, if luck's on my side, I can at least pass it on to my friend who's in dire need of a graphics card upgrade too









Didn't notice the last part. Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## DisappointMe

Quite the generous give away there. Thank you to you and your mother for such generosity, and may she rest in peace.


----------



## itchyBlood

I will enter. Pay it forward!


----------



## wheth4400

Count me in... you'd be crazy not to jump on this freebie







Also thank you so much for such a generous freebie


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;15627857*
> Don't have 15 rep but still wanted to say sorry about your mother. I found mine passed away in her apartment a couple years ago. Was a very hard time for me for awhile after that.
> Any who good luck to whoever wins wish I could be a part of the give-away too.


you only need 15 posts not 15 rep


----------



## MacNcheese

Wow, unbelievable of you to do this. Its 1000+ posts, but Il take my chances. Probably wont win, but if I do, that will complete my rigs upgrades!


----------



## shinigamibob

I'm sure your mother was a generous as you are now. She'd be proud of the person you've become (not sucking up, I just happen to value/cherish family).

Count me in on this.


----------



## Maximillian-E

I would be honored to have this as my new graphics card.
I am Using an old 5770 with an 80mm Fan zip tied to it.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Maybe this will be the kick in the proverbial @$$ that I need to finally make the jump to SB.

I am in.

Sebas


----------



## lucifermn

In.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allen86

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure she'd be proud to know that her son moved on to be generous and give to others in a personal time of loss. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Vitaminx

I'm in.


----------



## Jpope

What a great way to honor your mother. I lost my brother when he was 16, these things are VERY difficult for family. I commend you Sir.


----------



## Sunneh Delight

free gtx580? sounds too good to be true.


----------



## wongwarren

I want i want i want i want i want i want i want i want i want i want i want!!


----------



## rmvvwls

I'll jump in.
Thanks


----------



## Philliesfan

First timer for putting in.

Really mind boggling how awesome people are in this community.


----------



## Clloud

The catch? What is it?


----------



## SFYoda

Sorry of your loss.

Sound like a good upgrade for me


----------



## wolf2009

wow what a sweet prize, so in


----------



## gnarlybug5

Chances are very slim! but you have to be in it to win it!
IINNNN!!!!!


----------



## FiX

Im in also


----------



## revamper

Count me in.


----------



## oblisk

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Deeply in!!!!


----------



## sockpirate

very generous of you to give such a powerful piece of hardware away.

I am definitely in for this sir!!


----------



## ban916

This is epic brother. Thank you and sorry to hear about your mom. I'm in.


----------



## jfryery

I'd love a 580...Definitely count me in.

Sorry about your mom, and thanks for doing this.


----------



## 1ijoe

Sorry about your mom.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ijoe;15628349*


lol perfect image


----------



## Akhen

My condolences about your Grandmother. Despite that, I choose to be in too please.


----------



## werds

Wow,I am in good sir. Condolences and thanks for such a generous freebie!


----------



## mikeyzelda

wow, so very generous, 123 pages?







, i is in









so very sorry about your mom







, my condolences


----------



## 996gt2

Would love the opportunity to get another one of these for SLI!

My condolences to your mom!


----------



## lightsource

i definitely want in for the drawing, if I win I will purchase a second one and run my first SLI setup.

thanks for being so generous, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## RockThePylon

In on the Draw.

Also, I love that this thread made 125 pages in 18 hours. SNAP!


----------



## beefcrinkle

don't think ive been here a month but in any case sorry about your mom I cant imagine ever facing that loss

if i have been here over a month you can count me in


----------



## hirolla888

My condolences mate. This is very generous of you.

In to use this card for folding


----------



## TEntel

I never win freebies.

If I win this one though, it would totally make up for my losing streak.


----------



## protzman

i have never recieved a prize in my whole life









plz we can be buds ->


----------



## wrxxx

in for 3way sli !


----------



## krazyatom

I am in, but sorry to hear your loss. Good luck


----------



## sli_shroom

in like flint


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

I guess a lot of people are not reading the OP


----------



## EventHorizon

Probably already been said but, my condolences.


----------



## boogschd

condolences

in4free580!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

definitely in it to win it. thanks for the freebee and im sorry for your loss!


----------



## NuclearCrap

May she rest in peace.

If I end up winning it I'd be willing to straight up trade my 480s for another.


----------



## kyle7412

In.

Sorry about your mom


----------



## bushwickbill

Yes Add me to the list. Thanx and what a great offer
If i win I will give away My old C2Duo E6400 That can pull 2.8Ghz with stock cooler:}


----------



## vr_nguyen

in


----------



## woonasty

Here's to hoping I win and finally get a badass video card as a lowly grad student. Thanks for being so generous to the community OP!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SalisburySteak

Your mother sounds freakin awesome!
(In)


----------



## khezier

O.O Simply Amazing Cheers For being So Kind Hearted Person.
and Heres a chance.


----------



## 2slick4u

whoa a free gtx 580 ^^ count me in!


----------



## tiramoko

In for this beast

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Behemoth777

Wow, this is extremely generous of you. Count me in.


----------



## drnilly007

Wow count me in on this one.


----------



## Ovrclck

Amazing!! Who does this???









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyldefang

Inftw


----------



## andydam

I want in!


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'll bite. I'm in for this card


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Geez, now THAT'S a great freebie. Definitely gonna try this.


----------



## john99teg

I am in. What do I have to do!


----------



## ML241

Very generous of you and sorry about your mom, that sucks. I would love this card.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Have to jump in on this. If I win I am paying shipping, I won't take no for an answer.


----------



## jumpdownlow

That's very kind of you.


----------



## firstolast

sorry about your loss. great way to spread spread the love! i am in =)


----------



## halocog

In, I would love this to fold on!


----------



## blazed_1

First, my condolences on your mother passing away. I hope you and all of your family are doing well.

Second, epic freebie!







I'm in but I think everyone else here on OCN is as well.


----------



## Big-Pete

could really use this card







i wont win tho i never win.

but in anyway.


----------



## sequencius

This would be nice to have =]


----------



## B7ADE

This is very generous of you, I'm in! Lets see who gets it!


----------



## listen to remix

If I win this, I'm definitely going to get BF3


----------



## selfsurf

Oh definitely IN on this one. That's very kind of you to just give away.


----------



## Namwons

Please count me in...i have a 1 in 1272 chance...so far


----------



## ErOR

I am in, could really use this, being a student sucks lol.

Sorry to hear about your mom, that's very nice what your doing. Thanks


----------



## honk_honk

This would definitely help with my upcoming computer overhaul.

In please


----------



## Evo X

Holy crap, I've never seen so many posts in such a short amount of time!

I guess I'll enter. If I win this, I'm going to immediately run out and buy some lottery tickets.


----------



## K3VL4R

Thanks for your generosity. To continue the trend of generosity, if I win, you can send the card to whomever is in charge of donations for OCNChimpin to give away as a prize for 2012 Chimpin.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

I would love to have that gpu!! Free 580 is [email protected]


----------



## Cpt.Derrek

wow badass dude thanx


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;15615458*
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


I'll ask to be in for this freebie as well, but wow, that sounds extremely nice of your mom! I'm sorry for your loss too, by the way..


----------



## Smo

Yes please dude - thanks for being so kind and offering up something like this!

Sorry to hear about your mum too


----------



## Max!

Count me in! my 260 is getting pretty old and i could use an upgrade


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

so in!


----------



## SkillzKillz

This card will surely bend over Battlfield 3 and spank its behind.

I'm so in.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Sorry to hear about your mother. My dad passed away this year so i know it can be rough losing a parent. Thanks for your great giveaway !


----------



## HaVoK C89

I def want to be in the drawing for this.

As a kicker guys if I do win (given I do have a 570) ill be putting up my card as a freebie


----------



## Xylian

Definitively in. Sorry to hear about your mother though. Very generous of you to do such a huge give away :O


----------



## OcSlave

Sorry about your mother, god bless.
In please


----------



## Manischewitz

Sorry for your loss.

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to have an upgrade


----------



## Deatharte

My condolences mate









I'm in. Though...I don't know how the shipping would work all the way here (if I won)


----------



## fatmario

I'm in thanks


----------



## levontraut

i am so in.

cheers dude.

and if i win, i will be your best friend forever.










can i start now with some sob story so i can win?? it will be about my dislexic cat that struggles to read and write because i am from a poor family and schooling is not free for animal.


----------



## mr. biggums

I would like a 580 for the day skyrim releases


----------



## UBERmorrison

Jesus man, sorry to hear about your mum!

But I'm definitely in, one of the best freebies I've seen on here!


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Im in. Would love an upgrade


----------



## Ihasfip

I definitely could use it to replace my aging GTX 295, I would gladly donate my 295 if I won. Thanks for this chance.

Sorry to hear about your mother.







May she rest in peace.

D


----------



## Ducky

In for sure!

Thanks for adding to the community


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*


Also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


That's so sad







I'm sorry about your mother, and thank you too her. I love this kind of kindness though it gives me hope that their is good in this world


----------



## Mirjalovic

OMG

please let me in.. you're the best


----------



## Kaine

Getting it or not, I hope you and your family are alright. I hope that your mother is able to rest in peace, and you've done a good job in honoring her name.


----------



## Prototype~

She will be dearly missed.


----------



## fl0w3n

Wow this might be the biggest give away ever!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Im cutting this very close! In! 5 more days


----------



## Shogon

That's touching your doing this to honor your mothers passing, may good karma be passed onto you for this deed.


----------



## 56Killer

in


----------



## edgasket

Seriously, most generous give away ever! great little bit of karma enhancing


----------



## Core2uu

I'm sorry for your loss; it takes real courage to get through the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Nano5656

This has definately got the be a contender for one of the top things given away on OCN, if not the winner. I'd be foolish not to take part of it so of course I'm in, so generous of you, you are not the 99.9999999% (that would never do this)


----------



## DesertRat

Mother of god...

In please, and thank you.


----------



## ghost_z

omg thanks bro for such a nice give away....hugely generous of u

im totally in
will be a very gud upgrade from my gtx 460


----------



## Waltibaba

I would like to join too!

Also my heartfelt condolences go to you and your family


----------



## off1ine

I am sorry to hear of your loss, and thank you NecroPS3's mom may you rest in peace.

Please add me to the draw!


----------



## Kick

Wow, sorry about your mother. What a wonderful thing to do.

Thanks, I'm in


----------



## olliiee

Awesome giveaway, I only just started PC's/this forum, can't wait till I have something to give away! Definitely in if you'll have me


----------



## weipim

Hey i'm in

that's very nice of you doing so, I hope who ever got the card really appreciates it


----------



## tehPwnzah

in ftw. Really need a gpu upgrade. I got a 8800gtx


----------



## veronex

count me in aswell xD









very generous of you though :0
Im sorry of you mom btw, hope she had a good life, the best mate


----------



## milkcow500

Sorry for your loss, I just lost someone in the family as well, so I'm in.


----------



## TheYonderGod

In! I could use it to repay my brother-in-law for giving me most of my rig.


----------



## Joeful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*


The card is pretty much brand new I bought it last month for $480. I'm getting 590's to replace these giving 1 to my uncle and decided i will gove the other away on OCN. I have the box and all that maybe and the shroud i removed but I have all the screws still.

On 11/11/11 12:00 AM EST the entries will end and I will use a random generator to choose a random post in this thread.

rules are must be a member on ocn for at least 1 month with 15+ posts. don't just post "in" make an actual post to enter drawing >.<

I will ship anywhere free. will post pictures later today.

also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


People would think twice on giving away a dollar, let alone a near $500 dollar piece of computer equipment. That really takes some balls. Your mother was pretty much awesome for buying those for you.

That's not even kissing ass either. My mother is still alive and doesn't understand much about computers but still likes to listen to me talk about them. Moms are mad cool.

Ay, I'm not religious or anything but I believe in god and I'm pretty sure he will take good care of your mom.  I still fear the day when my mom passes on.

I'm in. If I ended up getting chosen, write your moms name on the card or something. Maybe a little message of love.


----------



## johnadams

thats a mighty generous thing for you to do! Whoever wins will be a lucky son of a gun! johnadams likes...and hopes he wins!


----------



## psyside

Amazing giveaway...thank you.


----------



## JMT668

Awesome give away dude! Im in please.


----------



## d3viliz3d

This is one hell of a giveaway man!
When I see something like this I think that still there's hope for humanity, that not everyone cares about only money.
My deepest condolences for your mother, I hope she passed away without penance and you might recover soon!
Thanks!


----------



## chrisguitar

Sorry to hear about your mum







I can't even describe how sorry I am for you (not sucking up)

A free 580? why not enter







you are so generous


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

This is a sweeeeeeeet give away, I would like to enter this drawing to get my wife's new computer underway...

She typicly uses daz3d, poser pro, carrara, maya, and bryce.... she has literaly thousands of dollars on content...

But as it is her passion, as building rigs is mine.

This card would find a home in my pc untill I gather the rest of the parts for her to do her thing....

Thank you for being a generous donor.


----------



## Baldy

Hell as yeah I'm in!

Sorry to hear about your mother though







:


----------



## rootzreggae

Very nice of you in honoring your mother with a giveaway like this, im in


----------



## Liighthead

defantly in








would love to bench one of these.. or just have it haha 
and im sure it would fold better then my 460+450  haha

to who ever wins it congrats ( hopes it me







) but yeah good luck to all and thanks for the chance to enter


----------



## Jim888

Wow soo cool of you! Im very sorry for your loss, what an interesting way to honor her memory!

Sent from my Bionix powered SGS


----------



## dan_ep82

Count me in,if I win i'll give a 6870 to my brother and another to OCN


----------



## Alpha_project

Count me in please. Amazing give away mate. Sorry about your loss


----------



## nvidiagreencamp

Eh, yeah I'm in will probably compare overclockability with current reference cards.


----------



## pale

so generous man. well in. good luck chaps


----------



## loony

in


----------



## UbNub

134 pages in 1 day







hope I win! my 5770s just do not cut it anymore.


----------



## lil-tom7

So in for this









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## redsunx

Good luck to those who need it, go away to those who don't. Dood, if my mother had some cards reserved for me before she passed I would never let go of them!

Not in.


----------



## leekaiwei

Geezus this would be a dream come true!!!


----------



## rocstar96

Im inside!


----------



## superhead91

Sorry about your mom. Count me in. I wanna play BF3 at ultra settings!


----------



## Cyclops

I'm sorry for your loss. A close reletive of ours passed away recently as well.

Count me in if possible.


----------



## morbid_bean

wow sorry about your loss









Count me in for it, I can put it to use


----------



## AxonLocus

It would be awesome to get one of these. My 8800GT is getting old... I didn't know that overclockers.net had freebies section.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm in, I wish I had a mom that bought me 580s. Sucks that yours passed away.


----------



## CarFreak302

Talk about an epic giveaway! I am sorry for your loss, but think this is a great way to honor her.


----------



## Carlitos714

sorry for your loss. thank you for the generosity. I am in. Thank you


----------



## tonyhague

in, please. It would be put to good use.
Thanks


----------



## cubanresourceful

You're kidding me, right? Wow, I would use this to fold all night long.

Also, may your mom rest in peace. Thank you for such a great giveaway!


----------



## Knight2000

580 freebie? wow! Count me in.

Thank you.


----------



## 100cotton

Wow, I'm in! What a give away!


----------



## cavallino

This is quite possibly the best give away I have ever seen. http://www.overclock.net/t/1162985/freebie-asus-engtx580-dcii-2dis-1536md5/1340#


----------



## LinksKitKat

Awesome, Could use this. In Thanks


----------



## ZachOlauson

Wow Sorry for your loss, my dad passed a short time ago also, its terrible.


----------



## treeman

Wow, very generous freebie. Definitely in for this drawing


----------



## Recipe7

My condolences to you and your family, sorry for your loss.

EDIT: I actually have 15 reps, but after the update I only have 13. I hope you can still include me in the drawing.


----------



## Taylorsci

Thanks for the freebie, sorry about your mother.


----------



## SgtMunky

Sorry to hear the bad news

Count me in


----------



## eskamobob1

i am definately in... thanks for this amazing freebe









and my condolences


----------



## voodoo71

Thanks for the awesome give away. Sorry to hear your mother passed. In and thanks again.


----------



## d-block

I'm in! Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I would like to be in.

I am sorry to hear about your mother. I wish you and your family the most happiness you could possible have right now. Remember, don't mourn the lost, celebrate their life.


----------



## Fletcherea

Very generous! In for sure, thanks for the chance, and sorry for the loss of a close fam member.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

This is a very great thing your doing here bro!


----------



## _TRU_

count me in.

sorry for your loss. i can totally relate. i was a pall bearer a few weeks ago when my sisters grandmother passed. Losing a loved one in never easy







:


----------



## Code Geass

In please, and am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## andycludge

yo

best,

andrew


----------



## ThreeT3n

I'm in. I'm sorry to hear about your mother. Thank you so much for the freebie. Who ever gets this is one lucky duckling.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Sorry to hear about your loss! It's never easy, I think it's great that you're willing to part our a piece that could have some kind of sentimental value! Good luck to who ever wins it!

Nick


----------



## TheTurk

awesome freebie , and sorry about your mom , my condolences...


----------



## reggiesanchez

Im in thanks dude. Sorry bout your mom.


----------



## deadremix

sweet givaway dood, i would love to join =]


----------



## ChoiBoi

In.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I would love this card to SLI with mine. =]

Also, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## eternallydead

I would love to be the one to get the 580 GTX. I am in the market for a graphics card (upgrading form a 8800 GTS 512 MB card.

*Crosses fingers*

Thank you


----------



## Takkei

Wow this is a great thing to give away! Terribly sorry about your mother passing.

Count me in.


----------



## crackzattic

sorry to hear about your mom, my mom passed away a month ago tomorrow. count me in


----------



## hepatitisburger

Oh sweet raptor jesus. I would give this a happy home.


----------



## Junior82

Count me in!!


----------



## applesaucesandwich

in!


----------



## sn0man

Sorry for your loss.

I'd love a chance at this.


----------



## ku4jb

in please


----------



## EfemaN

I'm sorry to hear that your mother passed away, but this is an incredible thing you're doing in her honor. If I win, it'll be put to good use, and what it replaces will help a friend of mine get into gaming again. This is what makes OCN.


----------



## gdawg33

In!


----------



## staryoshi

That's quite a generous offer, thank you! It's a strong community we have here.

Also, I know how hard it is to lose a parent, especially when they're fairly young.

Don't hesitate to PM me if you ever need anything


----------



## Pentium-David

I'm in


----------



## Scrappy

In!







This is huge, thanks for offering this


----------



## Laylow

Wow, very generous of you to offer this up. Thanks.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This is an extremely generous offer. If I won, I'd donate my current video card on here to someone else who could put it to use, and I'd fold on this new card 24/7.

I'm in.


----------



## gokumhz

In, and thanks for the give away


----------



## Gualichu04

IN if i haven't posted already.


----------



## SgtHop

Wow, that's pretty awesome. Folding beast this would be.


----------



## Mithrandir8

Well that's very kind of you and your mother. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## renji1337

in! mhmm

nice thing your doing bro


----------



## M.IV.E

i am in. i wish to have it and SLI with my current 580 Direct CU II


----------



## lilraver018

in?


----------



## Nicnivian

Sorry to hear about your loss, mate.
This really is an amazing give away. I'll put my name in the hat.

Thanks again!


----------



## Buttnose

It'll find a lovely home here, BF3/Skyrim till something breaks.

In for the win


----------



## FlyingNugget

Im in.

Would love to fold on this card.


----------



## Dr216

wow....sosrr yim just distracted by all the shiny new forum


----------



## Calipso

In please.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Great to give this card away in honor of your mother. I know many of Folders, including myself that would put this to good use. Thanks, count me in.


----------



## Fitzbane

This is a very generous giveaway. Hopefully I win!

Sorry to hear about your loss though. It sounds like your mom was awesome!


----------



## M00NIE

Your generosity is amazing, thanks from everyone to your mother.


----------



## xgeko2

Sorry to hear about your mother =/ It's always good to do something nice for someone or in honor of a loved one.


----------



## Ulver

Very sorry to hear, man!
I think anyone can relate to that, and I admire your idea and the gesture of giving so much (it's a very expensive piece of hardware after all) back to the community.
I respectfully thank your mother for this opportunity.


----------



## Ophan

In as well. Hope the 590 serves you well







.


----------



## zomgiwin

i am in, looking to upgrade my system and this would help greatly...
very sorry about your loss man, cherish the memories.


----------



## Agenesis

In!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Sorry to hear about your mom.








Maybe she's in a better place. YHWH bless.
Thanks for this chance at a freebie.


----------



## nolimits882000

I'm glad to be a part of OCN, especially with great people like the OP. Sounds like a great thing you're doing, even after your loss. Good luck to the one who wins this.


----------



## chaics

never use a high end gc before.. wondering how it will outperform my cheapo gc.


----------



## supermiguel

im in im in =)


----------



## Zigee

I want in for this great freebie, thanks for giving back!


----------



## S.M.

I can use this as a legitimate upgrade and use for folding.


----------



## Lostcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*
> 
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


That's very touching.


----------



## NeuroStryker

Hi ... Would like to be in ; Thanks


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Oh sweet 6 pound 3 ounce baby jesus this may be one of the best freebies ever XD

This would replace my 8600GT









TOTALLY IN. Good luck to all though


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider is in for this freebie.Thank you and your memory of your mother.


----------



## p-saurus

What a generous giveaway! This would be a great upgrade for me and a really nice starting point for the new build I have planned for the new year. I'd like in if possible.


----------



## Krazee

This is insane! Would love this


----------



## shnur

You're a very nice person; giving this away for free. It is hard to go without a person you love so much.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Wow a free 580??? NICE! I wouldn't mind popping this into my rig. Would cut down a lot on heat!


----------



## Heat Miser

What an amazing freebie. Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

In!


----------



## dagan

oh wow... and sorry for your loss. Hope you have happier days ahead you. May the deserving person get. in honor of OP's mother


----------



## Cyclonicks

I wouldn't mind making a tri sli setup with this card









craziest freebie ever!

just for kicks if I can and the winner wants a used EK gtx580 I'll provide one as a freebie to compliment your offer!

If the winner wants it. pics would be provided and the block would have different screws (from heatkiller gpux3 to be precise) since I kinda made a somewhat of a frankenstein setup with hk block and ek backplate..

that depends if you want it or not OP  free shipping too !

one question, is it a reference card? I'm assuming it is..


----------



## TurboTurtle

Wow. Just....wow.

Sorry for your loss man, but damn that's generous.

I feel kind of guilty doing it but....in, please.


----------



## yesitsmario

Very generous of you, I'm in









Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nw0rb

welp dunno what to think is this a trick ? lol im in either way


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow what a nice freebie, really need to upgrade my GPU. Im in for sure


----------



## [AK]Zip

I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for the giveaway. Hopefully I win, but good luck to all.


----------



## Oshiguru

I'm not qualified to enter but dang this is an awesome giveaway.


----------



## Hayday

Wow I am so in. My gpu just got fried off SWTOR.
Quite generous.


----------



## Onions

wow this woudl be great would be putting it towards my "when a buddy comes over" rig


----------



## kevingreenbmx

this may be the most expensive give-away ever... Thanks man! I am sure whoever wins will be EXTREMELY grateful!


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely in as it would be a huge upgrade for me if I ever won


----------



## Vhox

Most importantly, sorry for your loss. Thanks for the chance at this card. Great gesture and grats to whoever wins!


----------



## Elite-

In!


----------



## Jodiuh

1439! WooHoo!

Edit: Sorry for you loss.







I'm going to freak if I ever have to deal w/ this. Ma has done so much for me. *sniff*


----------



## cl04k3d

in

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xristo

I thought i read the title wrong ..

Im in for this , would love a dedicated 580 for folding .

sorry to hear about your loss , two 590's will cheer you up abit =) keep your head up


----------



## Adrenalined

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I also thank you for your enormous generosity to give such a card away.


----------



## lonnie5000

Wow, very generous. Thanks.







And sorry for you loss.


----------



## Ikon

Sorry about your loss, it's allways terrible.

Im also checking in for the lottery.


----------



## bige83

Wow that's. Very nice of to do this would be nice to have, soory for ur loss


----------



## insomnia9669

Im very sorry for your loss.

That's super generous of you to give this away! I hope I win


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

best freebie ive ever seen


----------



## jadenx2

sorry for your loss. thank you and your mother. very noble of you!

in for the freebie, btw. thanks again.


----------



## ghasmanjr

I can't believe someone would give away something this awesome! That is incredibly generous of you. I am definitely going to throw my hat into the ring. With a card like this, I'll be able to finally play all of my games on max settings with absolutely no problems








Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## Myrtl

I almost feel bad posting in here. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Woop! Not too late. I'm in!


----------



## 116880

count me in


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Well holy crap.

I'm in.


----------



## ivr56

I'm in
Thanks for hosting this kind of giveaway


----------



## goodtobeking

Sorry for your loss. If I get this card, I am going to slap a waterblock on it and use it to fold and crunch until it cant do so anymore. So I would be putting it to use for a good cause. And thanks for even putting such a good item up in the freebies!


----------



## Doogiehouser

I am incredibly sorry to hear that your mother passed away







. This is an amazing giveaway, and if received I will make sure that the graphics card will have a good home.

Thanks for the opportunity, and may your mother rest in peace.

Thanks,
Doogie


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

WOW! You are a great person! Im sure your mother would be proud.


----------



## Desidero

This would be amazing. Thank you for being so generous, and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MGF Derp

Thank you for the opportunity and sorry for your loss. Enjoy the new cards and if I win I will enjoy this one. In.


----------



## Sneaky Payload

In


----------



## That Guy

I am in this to win.

I didn't just say "In"

butinb4lastminute.


----------



## MikhailMetatron

I'm sorry to hear that your mother passed away, may she RIP. This is an awesome card and I'm sure whoever wins this card will put it to some good use, I know I would if I had a GTX 580. I'd spend many hours with it on BF3!


----------



## SwishaMane

In. And if I win, I will give my 570 away, why not?


----------



## roadlesstraveled

I am sorry to hear about your mother passing and thanks for the opportunity to win the 480.


----------



## StraightSixZ

sounds like fun , 1465 please


----------



## guitar_man_94

So sorry to hear about your mother. My rig will be dedicated to her.
Count me in.


----------



## jprovido

in to win!

If i get chosen I'll give away one of my gtx 480 here in OCN


----------



## blackbalt89

Sorry to hear about your mother.









In for this though. Cousin could use it in his rig more than I can. :/


----------



## Triscuit

this card would be awesome to have. I am in and congrats to whoever gets it! It is amazing you are just giving it away.


----------



## whipple16

sorry to hear..... best give away i have ever seen! maybe its time i finally win something


----------



## eignub

wow, now that is one good way to honor your mother. i hope whoever does win it really appreciates it. in.


----------



## Craiga35

Sorry to hear about your Mom, stay strong.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Zarchon

Awesome card and my condolences.


----------



## Darren9

Should I, I mean it's only a 580 after all.......









Thanks for your generosity and also my condolences.


----------



## mvrb

Very sorry for your loss, this is very kind of you.

I'm also in..


----------



## lolspops

I hope I'm not too late...

You are very generous to offer this and may she R.I.P.


----------



## Cee

Not very often I see a GTX580 as a freebie








Count me in.

Also, sorry to hear you mother passed away


----------



## compuman145

Wow,

Well i'm going to be in purely because I currently don't have a decent GPU in my rig, I've had to sell my GTX570 and I only have a GTX275 which is hitting 96c when I play wow. So yeah, totally in because I need a GPU and you're epic









Comps


----------



## MerkageTurk

Sorry to hear about your mum, MAY SHE RIP (Rest In Peace)


----------



## Addict_SW

This is definitely a generous act and as you say does honor/honour your Mother (apologies on the spelling, I'm from the UK).

My condolences on your mother's passing, may she RIP.

I'd be honored/honoured if you'd add me to the draw.

Thanks.


----------



## Skoobs

sorry for your loss man... i cant imagine how hard this must be for you.

my girlfriend lost her mom when she was like 16.

in for the card though


----------



## cdoublejj

In


----------



## Jibatsu

In memory of you mother, i will enter.

R.I.P


----------



## ThePandaman

Last second entry! Im in
Sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## dumb321

In!


----------



## Katcilla

Oh you generous, generous guy, you. Sorry for your loss,








I'm up for it!


----------



## papcrap

in


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3*
> 
> also thank my mother cause she passed away and had these on hold for me till she had the money to get them and i decided to give them away in honor of her.


Sorry for your loss. I dread the day my mother passes.
Still a possible free 580, hope I get lucky.


----------



## Theelichtje

Im and amd fanboy, but hey, its free and its worth a try







hope i get it!


----------



## yanks8981

When does this end? 11/11/11 at 12:00AM EST has come and gone.


----------



## Vonkeonig

Wow, nice freebie!

Please


----------



## FLCLimax

well damn, what a great giveaway. sorry to hear about your mother man.

with all the people entering all chances are slim, but this is a huge favor and should i win i will keep you in mind for the next firefall beta phase should i get more keys. also if i get a GW2 beta i may just pass it along to you.


----------



## FLCLimax

edit: double post.


----------



## Eaglake

It wouldn't hurt to enter


----------



## zalbard

I'd absolutely love to have one. I am playing Rift, and even though I have a quite decent rig, it absolutely hates ATI and neither the developer nor ATI want to do anything about it (11 fps on Low settings :\).
So my only option is getting a new gfx card, which... well, is too expensive of an option right now.


----------



## Scorpii

In, how very generous of you


----------



## Herophobic

Really nice of you to give away these cards as gifts. Would be an awesome upgrade for me









Sorry to hear about your mother.
R.I.P.


----------



## JY

wow, nice give away









I'm in









Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## KusH

Well the time has come and past, however I'll still throw in my slip for the drawing.

I appreciate your kindness of making someone here a very happy camper soon. This will definitely take your mind off things by helping some random stranger out.

Random acts of kindness are the ones that we feel most rewarded from. And if I win I'll give away my gtx 480 the same as you're with your gtx 580.







Good Luck, and godspeed.


----------



## mechati

Sorry about your mother. That is a nice gesture on your side to honor her. Also, thanks for the opportunity.
And good luck to all.


----------



## dubz

In?


----------



## CorpussStalker

I'm in


----------



## crantana

your mother raised a kind, connsiderate person......your gesture will be remembered....


----------



## Xiphos

sorry to hear about your mother. really.


----------



## drufause

in


----------



## CWell1337

He did say "On 11/11/11 12:00 AM EST the entries will end"

That would make post number 1461 the last post in the contest?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

in hoping it ends to night and not this morning... would be so awesome.


----------



## John`

In if its not too late. Sorry about your mom.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

There's still 29 mins to go, unless he meant midnight tonight. But thats 12:00pm.

Hope I win







(I posted a couple of days ago, hopefully it wasn't deleted with the site upgrade)


----------



## sabbathcrazy

I am in


----------



## CWell1337

But 12am on 11/11/11 was 11 hours and 39 min ago.... noon is 12pm.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In! if not too late!

Thanks OP.


----------



## ThePhlood

Nice freebie. I want in.


----------



## fl0w3n

When's the drawing!?

I want this card!1


----------



## naizarak

lol are people even reading the OP


----------



## NecroPS3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CWell1337*
> 
> But 12am on 11/11/11 was 11 hours and 39 min ago.... noon is 12pm.


i extended it a day lol


----------



## jammy4041

Sorry to hear of your loss. You didn't have to choose to do this, but it is a fitting tribute to Her memory. I am grateful for the chance of a freebie, however slim. Best of luck to OP and all who enter.


----------



## piskooooo

I'm in I guess, feels dirty though =/


----------



## Show4Pro

Sorry for you loss..
Consider me for the freebie.


----------



## ABeta

Sorry for your loss, and thank for doing this awesome give away.!!!


----------



## Sircles

IN!!!
would very much like to win as it will make my rig a folding beast!


----------



## rprice06

Thnk this will def go in my worklog Computer I'll be building in the very near future.
Thank you for the awesome giveaway

Happy Verterans Day guys.


----------



## Vipervlv

This will be the solution to my gf problems







She wants a new card and thats just the thing for her









That's a great thing you're doing mate.

Cheers


----------



## nub228

Count me in!!
This is very generous of you & thanks for that


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> lol are people even reading the OP


no they are not. quite obvious


----------



## krytikul

Would love a 580! In for the win

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Jen

Please include me in this drawing ,

hugs

Jen


----------



## Ccaution

I wish there's actually that "karma" think, mate









Include me as well and congrats for the generosity


----------



## heraisu

Wow! I have no idea how people like you can be so generous... what a guy!


----------



## Argosy

IN


----------



## royalflush5

Im so sorry for your loss, a friend of mine recently passed as well. . .
Thank you for the giveaway mate!


----------



## aznguyen316

What amazing person here, better man than me I must say. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Tucker

Sorry for your loss, she must have been a great mother to have two 580's on hold for you


----------



## mrwalker

I'd like to win this because it will allow me to record with Fraps in 1080p without lag. Currently I can't do it in Battlefield 3 because I don't get enough FPS.

Oh, and I'm sorry about your loss!


----------



## I_dalder_I

Way too make a great memory for your mother man, i recently lost mine as well i completely understand. Hope i can win one of these im very excited. IN:thumb:


----------



## newbrevolution

This is very generous of you. I am most definitely in. That would be a nice upgrade for me...if I won that is


----------



## knunez

count me in!!

what a generous give away, good luck everyone


----------



## EnJoY

RIP to your mother. Thanks for doing something nice for the community.


----------



## Rutku

Sorry for your loss. My granpa died two years ago.








But yeah, definately in. Hope I win for the first time in my life this time


----------



## JCG

Sorry to hear about your loss. And this is very kind of you, I'm in, thanks for the opportunity ..


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Sorry for your loss, very nice freebie!


----------



## ?Dirty?

wow how nice of you , im in!


----------



## XiDillon

Yeah, I'm totally in too! I could sand another one bare


----------



## Neathh

This card would be a great upgrade over mine! I'm so in!


----------



## raclimja

wow, i didn't think there is still a generous people like you









that is the card i am dreaming using with my computer for a long long time but can't afford it because i only get either open box, used or recertified









i would absolutely love to have that kind of card


----------



## lucas4

sorry to here about your loss







! times may be hard atm, but they will get better. memories live on forever!

very, very generous of you! i would like an opportunity, so i'm in!

best wishes mate







!!


----------



## Sushimaster

Im i too! My graphic card has been broken and i dont have a pc for 4 months ;(


----------



## oceanofwisdom

Chance of winning is slim but still, thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Vespa125125

defiantly worth a shot







Odds are good so far 1/1550


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I'm in. Sure I don't need it, but what are my chances anyway, and it would still be nice to have.


----------



## G3RG

Count me in! I will use this 580 to fold for a cure =]


----------



## alex4069

very generous and may your mother rest in peace.


----------



## C4D0Z

oooooooooooooohhh


----------



## InspectrButters

What a generous offer. You can count me in, thanks.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

That is beyond sad she had to pass away, but with all things... we must all be put to rest.







She is safe in Heaven now.

I am in for this.... I am very grateful you are giving it away. Thank you.









God bless you and your family.


----------



## K092084

Sweet, I'm in!
Could replace my asus450 in my second rig and fold 24/7 on this then give my 450 away, since i would have no use for it anymore.

My condolences about your mother.

Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## cyberdyne 101

My condolences to you for your mother's passing. I would really love a freeby like this thanks


----------



## SteveMcQueen

I'd love to have it! Would be a nice upgrade for my 6850. Count me in! ;D


----------



## RaYYaN

You are the kindest person I have come across

This would mean I could finally do a build since the money I've saved would get me the rest of the parts









So, in


----------



## iampoor

Schweet!


----------



## leighteam

It's nice that you're doing this in memory of your mother. IN btw, thanks again


----------



## Dominazn

Inz!


----------



## Alphonze

Possibly the most generous single item I've seen given away as a freebie, count me in.


----------



## Masterchief3k

I can haz in pl0x? D


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Im so in on this

Sorry for your loss, I hope she smiles down on your generosity


----------



## Razi3l

In, thanks. If I win I'm giving away my 480 xD


----------



## hometoast

Dang! that's a heck of a freebie. skeptical, but I'll throw in anyway.

If I get this, I'll be folding on this sucker.


----------



## Cmoney

Wow... this is why I love OCN. Not only is there plenty of valuable information, but the people here are what makes it special. Generous contributors to the community make it what it is... and this is one, extremely kind, example of that. Thanks for this great opportunity.


----------



## Xaero252

My condolences for your loss. And thank you for the opportunity for a great graphics card!


----------



## lewblue83

count me in. sorry for your loss. this is extremely generous of you


----------



## Sukach

May I get in on this please.


----------



## Amhro

holy shiaatz!!! i am definately in, wants that.


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow you are so generous... This is one of the best freebies i have seen on OCN!!! good job







I am so in!


----------



## lob3s

Oh man, you're going to make someone very happy...

Until they check their power bill


----------



## weebeast

Count me in and sorry for your mothers loss. You are a very generous guy:thumb:


----------



## robwadeson

In! This will add nicely to my folding setup







Fold on!


----------



## noak

In! I never win anything haha


----------



## Greygoose1

Wow this is a great give away! I want in on this


----------



## ii Wingman

I'm so in for this. Hope I win.


----------



## Z Naught

In!


----------



## Los Hog

The Pimping porkchop love this


----------



## battlecryawesome

Sorry about your mom, My dads gone.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

longshot but in


----------



## Lutro0

Oh why not, I would give this card a nice home in a folding comp. Thanks!


----------



## Quicksand

I could use a good card., Thanks


----------



## om3n

This is awesome. I could definitely use this card in my machine







I am in!


----------



## CiBi

awesome give away, count me in


----------



## alawadhi3000

Sorry to hear about your mom.









Thats the best freebie I saw on OCN.

In.


----------



## Game Addicted

I feel very sorry for your mother

but it's it's a gr8 giveaway

IM IN !

Thanks


----------



## topdog5252

I would love to have the Nvidia video card im in and Thanks.


----------



## stolid

This is a shockingly awesome giveaway! You are a very generous person.

I'd love to be able to play BF3 at high settings. Congratulations to whoever wins (preferably me!).


----------



## ForumViewer

I'm in. This would be nice in my PC I'm upgrading.

Thanks for being awesome


----------



## charlesquik

this is rock solid


----------



## Fuell

I'm in! Can't really game anymore cause I had to sell my dual 4870's and 1090T months ago. I'd bottleneck that card pretty bad but it would be a night and day upgrade from my 4200 IGP.

So yea, I'm very in. And I'd pay shipping, for such a great freebie! Good luck to all involved and whoever win's, enjoy the card!


----------



## intelfan

I'm in. Thanks. Will freebie something of my own if I win.


----------



## yeahi

In plZZ


----------



## Iching

That is quite generous. If I get it I am donating $150 to PETA.


----------



## ryandigweed

Sorry to hear about your mother.







Death is an extremely sad situation that everyone has to face, but I hope you believe that someday you will be reunited with her








People say that no one understands the pain a mother is going through when she's giving birth, but when you loose someone as special as the one who gave birth to you, I'm pretty sure it's just as bad...









You're doing a real kind deed bro, God Bless you and hope he guides you, and you feel that your mum is with you spiritually. I'm sure she's very proud of you !..









That card is amazing !.. Because it's a GTX580 and moreover because it's manufactured by ASUS, I would love that card !..It is extremely powerfull !..









But good luck to whoever gets itt !.







And enjoy it


----------



## gameworm

I've been looking at Nvidia cards for my next upgrade.


----------



## Crooksy

I'm in for sure. I wanted to upgrade to one of these but can't really afford it


----------



## LoneWolf3574

This is very kind of you especially in this day and age. I hope I have the privilege of being the winner. My condolences on your mothers passing.


----------



## retrogreq

It is very nice of you to offer this. I would like to put my name in the hat for it!

(If I win, I will give away my GTX 470 to someone with a thread similar to this.)


----------



## Celcius

Very kind giveaway, sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## evilghaleon

Thank you for the giveaway. This would make a nice little upgrade.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

That is awesome of you to give these away!!


----------



## shrilzer

Wow that's really kind of you to give away such expensive hardware







I'm really sorry for your loss though..


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Would be awesome to add this to the rig. AND FREE!

Count me in!


----------



## Ash568

IN IN IN IN


----------



## An4rchyZ

Wow you sure are generous. Only an idiot wouldn't want to enter and I am in.


----------



## Lq Cloud

Im in, would be a nice upgrade, and to play skryim on :O that would be awesome!


----------



## /Ben

Nice of you to extend the time! Already in.


----------



## mironccr345

Wow! So generous! Thank for the opportunity! I'm in!!


----------



## Angmaar

Sorry to hear about your mother. This is very kind of you to raffle off the GTX 580. Can I be counted in this?


----------



## addies

How could I not be in for this?


----------



## PCModderMike

Very awesome giveaway, and very awesome of you to be so generous!


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Wow amazing give away, thanks, I would love a chance to win them


----------



## XAslanX

So generous, in!


----------



## konspiracy

Ya man this sounds groovie for the rest of us with holes in our pockets.
IN


----------



## Jaxlb

Sorry about your mother. It is nice of you to generously give away this card in memory of her. I'm in.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hello, first for all thanks for this awesome freebie

I would love that card, it would be an epic upgrade from my 5770

so, In


----------



## YouWin

our hearts go out to your mom

please count me in


----------



## hyujmn

Thanks for this awesome freebie!


----------



## Stobe

This is a great opportunity! Amazing freebie to be giving out! Count me in









Thanks, and sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## chrisguitar

has it ended yet im in Australia and I don't know the time difference :S


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> has it ended yet im in Australia and I don't know the time difference :S


About 2 more hours I believe.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Thanks for your generosity Necro, sorry to hear about your mum though


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Thanks for your generosity, this freebie is awesome!


----------



## jNSK

Wow, how generous! I'm definitely in, very nice of you. My condolences for your mother passing.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My deepest sympathies for your loss and thank you for the generosity.


----------



## OCcomet

So sorry to hear about your mother.









Take care, sir.


----------



## gboeds

Wow, awesome generosity! I would love to win this!


----------



## croSSeduP

Would love to receive this. Please count me in. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## 2thAche

Count me in

Like others said sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## 6speed

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, my grandmother died a few months ago. It's really nice of you to give something like this away.


----------



## Varrkarus

Sorry about the loss









It'd be amazing if I won this card! SLI GTX580s would last me a while, considering I only upgraded from my 8 year old rig just a few months ago


----------



## hahysera

Oh my god! Free 580 wow ive never seen this amount of money in an item given away rofl!

I am so in I really hope I get this!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## DarkShooter

Considering the 1.6k+ posts in this thread and so close to the end i doubt i win it, but ill give it a try.
Perfect replacement for this old dino here.. which would be given away after... =D


----------



## BlackOmega

Damn did I miss it?


----------



## rocstar96

this gonna be epic


----------



## marduke83

Wow very generous!







Great opportunity, cheers mate count me in.


----------



## ihatelolcats

can i still enter


----------



## danny6o4

whoa, a freebie? awesome i'm on it


----------



## critical46

wow awesome giveaway. Hope I win this so my brother and I can play bf3


----------



## jeffries7

Im in if i didnt miss the deadline









I'd love the 580 so that i could get some extra PPD from my rig.....being a student i can't afford any upgrades now


----------



## Winrahr

GIVING AWAY A 580? WHAT IS THIS MADNESS


----------



## jt520814

That is an amazing giveaway mate.

So sorry to hear about your mother, I'm sure shes proud of you giving such a donation away.

Count me in


----------



## ragtag7

I'm sorry to hear about a loved one passing away...I think you should keep it instead to remember her by. You are a very generous and great person.


----------



## fl0w3n

You guys might as well quit now cuz I'm definitely winning this









Good luck!


----------



## answ3r

Wow, just wow, this giveaway is just complete insanity! In, so in! Thanks for holding such an awesome freebie!


----------



## Sean Webster

OMG, that is so sad to hear, I hope you the best and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Am I too late??? my 6950 crapped out on me.... Dont have money for a new card. This would defiantly help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## DarkHollow

Personally, I have to say, YOUR NUTS!!! Can't just have crazy people giving away 580s everyday can we? Anyways, I hope I win like everyone else who entered.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

in!


----------



## rmp459

extension huh ? im in.


----------



## hyperSPEED

Me IN


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm beginning to think he meant 12:59:59pm 11/12/11, because 11/12/11 12:00 AM EST has passed....


----------



## Avngl

Its heart wrenching to hear about your mother passing away but I'm sure she left in peace knowing she had raised a very very generous kid.

Thank you for proving that there still are people who are born with a golden heart.


----------



## McAlberts

im a bit late to the party.


----------



## ikcti

O.0 that's a nice freebie you have there. Wouldn't mind if you happily hand it over to me









Anyway, I'm sorry about your mom, I'm sure she would be proud of a son like you.


----------



## amvnz

Count me in! Can't believe someone can be this generous!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

I guess I'll test my luck with this one. And take it easy with your mom.


----------



## rockosmodlife

I would like to be entered, thank you for doing this, it's very generous of you. I regret to hear about your mother, I am truly sorry.


----------



## Vostro

Totally in!

Very very generous of you!!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In Thanks


----------



## Psykhotic

Am I 3 hours late or 21 hours early??


----------



## timma100

You one cool raptor for doing a giveaway like this! Not to mention a boss for honoring your mom. Would love to have it to max BF3 and Skyrim (yeah I cant max skyrim Q_Q) Totally in!







Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## mixxwell

I'm sorry for your loss, my condolences to you and your family. This is very generous of you! I'm totally in!


----------



## PrototypeT800

I am so sorry to hear about your mom may she rest in peace. Also I am in.


----------



## gerickjohn

May I join please? If ever I have not joined, sorry for a double post, Not sure If I posted before the Upgrade. =X


----------



## Faint1001

: o man, I am inn, big thanks 4 share woulda bee a big upgrade from a 3650 to gtx 580 : D


----------



## d33r

sorry to hear of your mothers passing







hope you are doing well with the coping of loss of loved one...especially a parent... Please add me to the drawing if it is still going on .. Thanks and happy late veterans day!


----------



## Kokin

I would like to enter the freebie! This is a great upgrade to my setup and I could give my two 5770s to my friends or OCN.









Thank you NecroPS3's mother, you have brought such a generous person to this world. Sorry she passed away







Not to sound cheesy, but she'll always be in your heart.

Hopefully I understood your first post correctly and is extended until 11/13/11 12AM EST.


----------



## Frazz

Im definitely in!, this is an amazing giveaway, thanks dude.


----------



## calavera

Wow, very generous of you. I'm in as well. Thank you.


----------



## sprower

Sorry for your loss.

Extremely generous of you. Probably one of the best freebies on here evah


----------



## just4funuk

Very generous offer

The GTX580 would help me to get more PPD during the folding competitions.

Please added me in for a chance to win this great price.

Thanks


----------



## CourageD

Sorry for your loss man.

This is a very generous offer, I'm sure your mother would be honoured.

I'm in as well.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Wow...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very generouse of you to give a card of this stature away to the community.
> 
> You can count me in
> 
> Thanks


This! A nice gesture methinks







I am in!


----------



## spice003

in


----------



## MooMoo

That's nice giveaway. Im in : )


----------



## Nemesis158

is it too late for me to enter?
i would like to


----------



## Crack_Fox

In please









I'm trying to build a gaming rig for a friend but he can't really afford much :S

Good Day !


----------



## Kyleinator

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. =( I will gladly enter to win your 580. Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## Sentry21

Awesome giveaway! Count myself in!


----------



## nascasho

I recently lost my dad, so can kinda feel what you're going through dude. Just remember the good times, I'm sure your mom would love to know you did something nice for someone.

Good luck to whomever gets it!


----------



## Metaldude

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. The pain subsides in time, I promise.

Also, count me in please. Would love to SLI these bad boys in her honor.


----------



## andrewq2

Dude, you are one of the most awesome people on ocn! I'm in! But that sucks about your mother. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## wallyworld96

im in ? close to the mark!


----------



## alltoasters

I'm in if there is still time.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

wow people really dont read to OP do they... I'm calling this one as a fluke...


----------



## insyxion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-w3WfgpcGg

Cause there'll be no sunlight
if I lose you, baby
There'll be no clear skies
if I lose you, baby
Just like the clouds,
my eyes will do the same if you walk away
Everyday, it will rain,
rain, rain

i think that's awesome song


----------



## Jeci

Not sure if in or not, just wanted to say this guys generous either way. What a lovely gesture!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

This would be a major upgrade from my, now aging, GTX260.

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Jotun

reread the op. It says he is extending it for 1 more day. So it will be tonight at 12.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

This might be the biggest prize I have ever tried to win in the freebies section. I should really start coming here more. Nobody is fighting about Bulldozer or politics and everyone is very generous. Amazing what free stuff will do to people huh.


----------



## xioros

I'd like one









I done with my 560 SLI --'

I'm going 580 SLI anyay...

A free card would be nice


----------



## 0m3g4

My 5870 is begining to show its age, especially with bf3







. So I would like to get in on this, I do find you giving this card to the community a very nice gesture. I don't know if I could just give away a current top end gpu like this. Props to you


----------



## krown

Wow, if its not too late can I get in on this would be awesome for BF3, I would even pay the shipping.


----------



## Rayleyne

If it's not too late i would love a card like this, could put it to use in my desktop for folding, or any one of millions of uses, Good luck to whoever wins, though i'd surely pay for shipping if i won









Though i too know the feeling of losing a loved one, they say time heals all wounds, i say it sticks with you forever, Best of luck and i am sorry for your loss


----------



## gillbot

dayum! in!


----------



## Barry

Im in,thanks


----------



## metallicamaster3

Mmmmm MOAR PPD! My headless server will now become another addition to my folding inputs.


----------



## alchemik

In if im not to late







Folding on this and 560ti would be great ppd


----------



## Mugabuga

Might be too late, but gimme dat. In!


----------



## N2Gaming

Wow nice of you to do such a thing and my condolences to you and your family.

Good Luck to all the participants. I hope the winner is not haunted by mum's ghost


----------



## sticks435

Man, I would love to win this thing.


----------



## andrews2547

In (if not to late)









And this is very generous of you. I probably would have given it to a family member or sold it.


----------



## TriplePlay

Goodness. My condolences regarding your mother.

Good luck to all. This is quite the freebie!


----------



## reezin14

First I'd like to give my condolences to you & your family.This is a great giveaway I'm in.


----------



## ocman

Awesome NecroPS3!!!

What else to say about this freebie other than AWESOME!!!

No budget to upgrade as of late...

THANKS FOR THE GENEROSITY!!!

May your mother RIP.


----------



## dazedfive

This is a crazy freebie. Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## 5hizzle

Wow, what an insanely generous giveaway - thanks for the opportunity!

Would be an insane upgrade over my 4890 haha.


----------



## Ghooble

That would be an epic start to my Christmas build. Please count me in








-Ghooble


----------



## Blackhawk4

Condolences to you and your family. Loss of a parent is never easy to deal with. In for this freebie and wish you and your family the best.


----------



## LTC

Wow, Giveaway of the year! Such a generous act from you! And my warmest condolences to you and your family for your loss! May your mother Rest in Peace!


----------



## steadly2004

This giveaway is awesome. If I were to get it, I'd sell my 570's and get another 580


----------



## Haze80

Aww cool give away man. in.


----------



## lifeskills

count me in if its not too late already please. Very generous of you, thanks! Love that DCII cooler


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

I'm in. Thanks for this. You are giving away a very nice prize. Sorry to here that ur mum passed away.


----------



## grimreaper01

Wows, I could use a better card after my old one fried.


----------



## darkRyu

Hey. Then can i have your 560 sli ?? Lol


----------



## fl0w3n

Bump...

Oh...

Wait...wrong post. IN!!


----------



## strollingchimp

Hope I'm not too late, if I'm not - count me in. Very, very generous freebie. Thanks man.









P.S. Very sorry to hear about your mother. May she rest in peace.


----------



## patawic

in. this is amazing


----------



## -iceblade^

my condolences for your loss and may your mom rest in peace









i would like to enter please, and thanks for the freebie







.


----------



## egerds

Wow a 580 awesome


----------



## liamstears

I dont mind if im too late or not I just wanted to say sorry to hear about your mum man, i hope you are ok


----------



## SunnyD

Wow, that's probably the most awesomest freebie post I've had the pleasure of seeing. Sorry for your loss, I know what it's like to lose a mother.


----------



## frizkie

in







really sorry for your loss. I'm glad you chose to do the right thing with the card, though, you'll make someone really happy


----------



## Kopi

Wow, a 580 freebie!? Did someone win the lottery!?

Here's to testing my luck...I'm in!


----------



## Sheira

Wow, this is incredible. You even ship internatioanlly, so i am actually able to enter this awesome giveaway.

I am in


----------



## Lifeshield

Definitely in for this one, got to be in it to win it after all.







Whoever gets this is one lucky sod.


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in, sorry to hear about your Mother though may she rest in peace.


----------



## amder

Im in!


----------



## magicmike

I'm extremely sorry to hear of your loss.

In if its not too late.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Oh wow. Sorry about your mom. Hope you're doing ok

I kinda feel bad about it, but if you insist, in


----------



## NecroPS3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchemik*
> 
> In if im not to late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folding on this and 560ti would be great ppd


contest ended after this post


----------



## SimpleTech

Congrats xPrestonn!!!!

/jealous


----------



## 66racer

Congrats to the winner lol he had a good submission too


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Congrats xPrestonn!!!!
> /jealous


WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN-

I saw the PM in my inbox and almost spit my tea everywhere. Thanks a ton


----------



## Necrodox

Congrats man!


----------



## iCrap

grats to xPrestonn!


----------



## jagz

Unbelievable Preston! And the generosity of OP will never be forgotton here on OCN.

OP, How many people did you have IN? What were Preston's odds? Like .005% LOL


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Unbelievable Preston! And the generosity of OP will never be forgotton here on OCN.
> OP, How many people did you have IN? What were Preston's odds? Like .005% LOL


one out of like 1700.

that actually comes out to right around .05 percent lol


----------



## Ulver

Congrats, man!
And congrats to the guy giving away the card!
Amazing gesture, man!
Life will give it back to you x10.
Wish that you find comfort from the pain of losing your mom by cherishing her person and honoring her memory.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

congrats to xPrestonn!


----------



## masustic

congrats


----------



## rocstar96

Hot damn! Congrats!


----------



## snoball

Gratz to Preston even though I wanted it, lol.

Thanks to OP for the opportunity!


----------



## PiEownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Gratz to Preston even though I wanted it, lol.
> Thanks to OP for the opportunity!


I'm pretty sure everybody would of wanted it, and congrats to xPrestonn on the win.


----------



## .Sup

Oh great as my 8800GT just died. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## royalflush5

Congrats xPrestonn!










Even though I'm jealous


----------



## Sakumo

Congrats. I'm super jelly of you right now... May I know your address so I could intersectpick it up for you in case you're not home?


----------



## Kokin

QQ

Congrats xPrestonn! Hope you make good use of that beast of a gpu.


----------



## skatingrocker17

What a generous give away. I was in for it but I didn't really NEED it. Someone else could make much better use of it than me

Congratulations.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Congrats man. I'm real jelly. D:


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> A 580 giveaway? this is the kind of thing I expected to see in 2015, not 2011. amazing giveaway. I'm in.


gratz man your the luckiest guy on here


----------



## GamerDaPro

Congrats!


----------



## Rbby258

am i too late


----------



## Nexus6

Congrats to xPrestonn. Let me know if you need someone to test it out for you. I have a secondary rig that feels empty. I'm sure the GTX580 will feel right at home.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Congrats to xPrestonn. Let me know if you need someone to test it out for you. I have a secondary rig that feels empty. I'm sure the GTX580 will feel right at home.










I think I may be able to handle this one on my own...Not sure though.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may be able to handle this one on my own...Not sure though.


You have mis-matched components. Your i5 760 will be such a bottleneck for the GTX580. Trade your GTX580 for a Geforce MX440. The MX440 will be the perfect match for that i5 760. Deal


----------



## Swift Castiel

Naw, damn.


----------



## yeahi

lucky bastard


----------



## nepas

Congrats to the winner and thank you OP for the chance to win!


----------



## Molten

Im rocking a GT 220 atm, would love an upgrade


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Im rocking a GT 220 atm, would love an upgrade


its over yesterday.


----------



## tonyhague

congratulations, xprestonn


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> You have mis-matched components. Your i5 760 will be such a bottleneck for the GTX580. Trade your GTX580 for a Geforce MX440. The MX440 will be the perfect match for that i5 760. Deal


Hmm..I think you may be right. PM me your shipping info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyhague*
> 
> congratulations, xprestonn


thanks


----------



## DarkShooter

Congratz to the winner...

Also to NecroPS3, wherever your mother is right now, i can assure you she is very proud of the son she has. Not only your generosity made someone really happy, it also shows you got a golden heart for giving away free of any charge such an expensive and good item.
Keep it up and be strong. =)


----------



## Wishmaker

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## ryandigweed

Congrats to the winner !..







God Bless !







Enjoy your new card !


----------



## /Ben

Congratulations xPrestonn!


----------



## rprice06

Congrats bud. Nice Giveaway!


----------



## xPrestonn

Interesting side note:

I win a gtx 580 this weekend, today my mom gets a letter in the mail that she wins a trip for two to Los Angeles. Maybe I'm just magic


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> Interesting side note:
> 
> I win a gtx 580 this weekend, today my mom gets a letter in the mail that she wins a trip for two to Los Angeles. Maybe I'm just magic


You should come rub up against me then.







I need some magic.


----------



## ryandigweed

Wow that's aamazing man !.. You got a lucky streak !. God Bless !..







Take Care !. Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## fyn3zt

I'm in


----------



## ryandigweed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyn3zt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in


Dude, the giveaway has ended. The Winner was selected


----------



## PiEownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyn3zt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in


trollolololololol, nice job, you just awarded yourself a derp.


----------



## v1ral

Grats to the winner.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> Interesting side note:
> 
> I win a gtx 580 this weekend, today my mom gets a letter in the mail that she wins a trip for two to Los Angeles. Maybe I'm just magic


Haha! Double congratulations in that case you lucky bastard!


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You should come rub up against me then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some magic.


x2


----------



## cdoublejj

grats


----------



## xPrestonn

Card still hasn't arrived. r'uh r'oh.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> Card still hasn't arrived. r'uh r'oh.


I had a card shipped before yours was, and mine still hasn't arrived yet either. Shipping is running a little slow is my guess, due to the holidays.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I had a card shipped before yours was, and mine still hasn't arrived yet either. Shipping is running a little slow is my guess, due to the holidays.


You make a valid point.

I'm guessing once the riff raff is finished with things will be back up to speed.

Or at least I hope so


----------



## Muyami

Congrats to the winner,







I wish I coulda won, I need to upgrade from my GTX 260, but no job makes it hard.


----------



## marbleduck

Congo rats to whoever won. Enjoy your new 580.


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol, he already changed his sig.









xPrestonn: What did you run before? IIRC, it was a 560 Ti ,no? If so, I'm going to have a fun thread for us to play in soon.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Would a mod mind closing this thread? No offense but it's kinda annoying to see this at the top of the page all the time.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Would a mod mind closing this thread? No offense but it's kinda annoying to see this at the top of the page all the time.


Good job bumping it instead of just reporting it to be closed. Gold star for you.


----------

